# The Seven Realms Await! (full)



## Orvallon (Jul 10, 2004)

Looking for 4-6 players for an story set in a homebrew world, though one influenced by all manner of sources.

The campaign will consist of standard adventuring, a fair amount of politics and skullduggery, and hopefully a plot that will be worth hanging around to see where it ends up.

At the moment, I am looking at the following parameters:

1) 6th level characters, 28 point characters
2) Core books (PHB, DMG, MM), Complete Warrior, Book of Exalted Deeds.
3) Good or Neutral Alignments.
4) Any non PHB race needs to be cleared with me, since any of them will take some story work, and some might be just plain unsuitable.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 10, 2004)

*Some light background*

The Seven Realms – Overview

The Seven Realms is a term that generally refers to the seven different nations that share the continent of Delathen.  The term refers to Kythraen, Mordwyr, Al-Kar, Araestos, Shadowen, Nordheim, and the Sunrise Isles (Selathaen).  These Realms have been in existence, under diverse names, and with ever-shifting borders and states of government, for more than a thousand years.  

Kythraen is the first of the twin kingdoms, born in the travail of the Kin-Strife War.  It is a place of high mountains, deep forests, lush farmlands, where all the Five Races live in relative harmony.  The Elven Queen Tailennara rules from Whiteheart with a light hand, her rule strengthened by the Lord Protector Kalvedin, who commands the armies of the land.  

Mordwyr is the second of the twins, a hard land, where a score of kings hold their own counsel in castles of stone, all answering, when they must, to the High King Caldor, whose hatred of all things Elven is inherited from a long line of High Kings before him.  His citadel is Caer Mord, one of the greatest fortresses of the Known World.

Al_Kar is a land of contrasts, of shining cities, nomadic herdsmen, lush river valleys and dry grasslands.  Each city is named for a tribal king from days long past, and the greatest city of the land is Turik, where all the sheiks and sultans meet each year to decide their policy.  Al Kar is famed for it’s horses, it’s feuds, and for it’s mystic Blademasters, said by some to be the finest swordsmen in the world.

Araestos the southernmost of the Realms, ancient seat of a fallen empire, land of trade, and intrigue.  Hills and fertile valleys have all seen their share of blood spilled. Great houses clash, city-states struggling for preeminence.  The largest of the cities is the former imperial capitol, Araes itself, yet in these fallen days it is little more then one among many.  Araestan traders, assassins, and sailors are all equally notorious, and ubiquitous, in the Seven Realms.

Shadowen is justly named, a land where the Shadow is strongest.  Darkness rules this land, from great citadels thrust up like erupting wounds upon the land.  All the Dark Races thrive in this place of evil, and always it’s fell influence seeps out into the lands surrounding.  Great rents in the earth spew smoke into the air, legacy of the Apocalypse itself.  A place of dark malice, it’s greatest citadel is Karak Vordun, the Tower of Mourning.

Nordheim is a land of barbaric splendor.  High mountain peaks, crashing waterfalls, deep fjords, all teeming with game, and beasts to bring joy to a warriors heart.  There is no ruler here, instead a hundred kings and jarls constantly feud, argue, and brawl.  Yet as more then one invader has found to his cost, the Northmen will brook no invasion lightly, and have united several times in the past to sweep down upon a southern foe with grim efficiency, and brutal power.

The Sunrise Isles are the last home of the Elves, those who have chosen not to live among Men.  They are zealously guarded, both physically and magically.  Islands of deep, sunny glades, softly green hills, and mists.  It is ruled by the Elven Council, which meets in the White Spire, atop the highest mountain of the largest island.  The gleaming spire can be seen far out into the ocean.  Only one port is open to the ships of other lands, and Trademeet is one of the largest trade centers of the Known World.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm interested, looks like a fun world and game.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm interested.
Thinking of a female elven Swashbuckler.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> I'm interested, looks like a fun world and game.




Sounds great, welcome aboard!

Any notion of what kind of character?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I'm interested.
> Thinking of a female elven Swashbuckler.




Great!

Araestos is sort of swishy poke central, the Al-Karans tend more towards the scimitar, the Twin Kingdoms are more the heavy armor and blade sorts.

A Sunrise Islander might have picked up the whole light blade motif as well, of course, and that's where a lot of elves obviously come from.  

The only place an elf isn't likely to be from is Mordwyr, since they've been methodically destroying every elf they can get their hands on for almost six and a half centuries.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

*A bit more background*

Cosmology Notes:

Delathen's planar arrangement isn't quite the same as the standard DnD treatment.

First, the Mortal Realm, which would equate to the Prime Material Plane. The Ethereal coexists with the Mortal Realm, and is otherwise much like the "classic" DnD treatment of that plane of existence, however all the Realms have their own version of the Ethereal plane, as the Ethereal plane is merely a reflection of the real.

The Higher Realms include the Realm of Elemental Fury, the Realm of Spirits, and the Realm of Glory.

The Lower Realms consist of the Realm of Shadow, the Realm of the Infernal, and the Realm of the Damned.

The Astral connects all Seven Realms of Existence (another reason for the name, btw) and coexists with and overlays all.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting place. I'd be interested in playing a human sword and board fighter type that I've been working on as a design exercise. Maybe from Kythraen?

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sounds like an interesting place. I'd be interested in playing a human sword and board fighter type that I've been working on as a design exercise. Maybe from Kythraen?
> 
> Scotley




Sounds good, I look forward to seeing what you come up with.  Kythraen is indeed a good place for a sword and board fighter to come from.  Mordwyr is the other obvious choice.

Another option is Nordheim, but I guess that's a matter of whether you are looking for a "medieval knight" type of fellow, or a more "vikingesque" sort of character.


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 11, 2004)

*First Timer Interested*

I've never played a play by post game, but this sounds too interesting to pass up.  Do you have the patience to deal with a first timer?  If so, I'd like to give a wizard a shot, probably a summoning specialist.  Sound OK?


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Jul 11, 2004)

*I'm interested*

I'm interested in this game. I particularly like the fact that you have obviously put a lot of time and effort into the setting. How frequently do you expect people will be posting? I'm in a couple of other web-based games, but am very frustrated by the fact that the posting cycle seems to be only 1-2 per week.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Another option is Nordheim, but I guess that's a matter of whether you are looking for a "medieval knight" type of fellow, or a more "vikingesque" sort of character.




I'm thinking more medieval knight. I'll get started on him. How do you want to do hp and starting equipment. 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> I've never played a play by post game, but this sounds too interesting to pass up.  Do you have the patience to deal with a first timer?  If so, I'd like to give a wizard a shot, probably a summoning specialist.  Sound OK?




Well, if you can be patient with me, I'll do my best to return the favor.  The character idea seems fine with me.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this game. I particularly like the fact that you have obviously put a lot of time and effort into the setting. How frequently do you expect people will be posting? I'm in a couple of other web-based games, but am very frustrated by the fact that the posting cycle seems to be only 1-2 per week.




My only useful answer to that, honestly, is that it's likely a matter of what the players are comfortable with. I'm hoping to keep things moving pretty well, but it's not fair to expect folks to post five times a week, either.

So, most likely I'll play at the pace set for me.  I hope to be able to post myself every other day, at the least.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm thinking more medieval knight. I'll get started on him. How do you want to do hp and starting equipment.
> 
> Scotley




max at first level, avg thereafter, for hp
13,000 gp of which no more then 6,500 gp can be spent on any one item.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm thinking of playing a human or half-orc barbarian/cleric from Nordheim.

EDIT: So in that case, what is the pantheon and domains and such?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of playing a human or half-orc barbarian/cleric from Nordheim.
> 
> EDIT: So in that case, what is the pantheon and domains and such?




Here are 12 of the 24 deities of Delathen

If none of these are suitable, tell me what kind of god you want him to worship, and I'll find something suitable.

The Greater Pantheon

Vanar, King of the Gods, the Hammer of Foes, Lord of Storm and Forge, Dragonsbane
Divine Rank: 19 (Greater God)
Worshippers: Fighters, Barbarians, Dwarves, Rulers, Smiths
Align: Chaotic Good (NG/CG/CN)
Symbol: Crossed hammer and lightning bolt
Domains: Weather, Artifice, Strength, Chaos, War
Favored Weapon: Warhammer
Dogma: Build and prepare, fight for what is right, freedom is the way to holiness

Mahana, Queen of the Gods, Lady of the Moon, the Healer, the Gentle Goddess
Divine Rank: 16 (Greater Goddess)
Worshippers: Women, Farmers, Philosophers, Halflings
Align: Lawful Good (LN/LG/NG)
Symbol: Moon over sheaves of grain
Domains: Community, Good, Protection, Healing, Creation
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff
Dogma: Grow in peace, bring healing to the stricken, stand between the evil and those it would harm.

Aeos, Lord of the Sun, Lightbringer, Deathsbane.
Divine Rank: 18 (Greater God)
Worshippers: Paladins, Monks, Rulers
Align: Lawful Good (LN/LG/NG)
Symbol: Sun in Glory, or Face in Sun.
Domains: Sun, Healing, Glory, Law
Favored Weapon: Heavy Mace
Dogma: Much is gained through the organized good works of the righteous. Follow the path of light and truth. Suffer no undead thing to walk the land.

Liva, Lady of Life, The First Walker, Green Mistress
Divine Rank 17 (Greater Goddess)
Worshippers: Druids, any who revere life or nature, Elves
Align: Neutral (LN/NG/N/NE/CN)
Symbol: Ash Tree
Domains: Plants, Animals, Creation, Earth
Favored Weapon: Sickle
Dogma: Life is to be treasured, nurtured, and celebrated. Be one with the life around you. Balance is the key of life.

Kythros, Lord of the Wild, the Second Walker, Old Wolf
Divine Rank 17 (Greater God)
Worshippers: Druids, Rangers, Elves
Align: Neutral (LN/NG/N/NE/CN)
Symbol: Wolf’s Head
Domains: Animals, Travel, Protection, Strength
Favored Weapon: Longbow
Dogma: Hunt when you must. Protect those you can.  Move on when the mood strikes you.

Malathar, Lord of the Dead, the Great Judge, the Fate Speaker
Divine Rank 18 (Greater God)
Worshippers: Monks, Judges, Lawyers
Align: LN (LE/LN/LG)
Symbol Scythe and Judge’s gavel
Domains: Death, Law, Luck, Community
Favored Weapon: Scythe
Dogma: Death is simply the gateway to eternity. All of existence is defined by order and law.  Live in your place, by the precepts of order, and all will be well, in the end.

Talmorne, Lord of Tyranny, the Father of Evil, the Great Enslaver
Divine Rank 18 (Greater God)
Worshippers: Evil Monks, Evil Wizards, Goblinkind
Align: Lawful Evil (LE/LN/NE)
Symbol: Whip and Shackles
Domains: Law, Evil, Death, Knowledge
Favored Weapon: Whip
Dogma: Rule if you can. Serve well if you must. The weak must be made to serve the strong.

Bor-Gala, Lady of the Night, Mother of Undeath, the Queen of Corruption
Divine Rank 16 (Greater Goddess)
Worshippers: Evil Sorcerors, Undead, Drow, numerous other “evil variant” races
Align: Chaotic Evil (CN/CE/NE)
Symbol: Lioness, Lady in Shadow
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Charm, Darkness
Favored Weapon: Shortsword
Dogma: Take what you will. Destroy any who restrain you. Pleasure is all.

The Middle Pantheon

Delos, Lord of Knowledge, Father of Scholars, the Great Scribe
Divine Rank 14 (Intermediate God)
Worshippers: Wizards, Sages, Gnomes
Align: Neutral (LN/N/NG/NE/CN)
Symbol: Open Tome
Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Travel
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff
Dogma: Learn all you can. Seek out knowledge. Magic is the highest form of knowledge, but not the only one.

Konar, Lord of War, Father of Battle, the Red God
Divine Rank 14 (Intermediate God)
Worshippers: Fighters, Barbarians, warriors of all kinds
Align: Chaotic Neutral (N/CG/CN/CE)
Symbol: Bloody Axe
Domains: War, Chaos, Strength
Favored Weapon: Battleaxe
Dogma: Life is war. War is life.  Live life, and wage war. The blood of an enemy is sweet.

Narra, Lady of Rivers, the Huntress, the Unicorn Friend
Divine Rank 13 (Intermediate Goddess)
Worshippers: Rangers, Elves
Align: Chaotic Good (NG/CG/CN)
Symbol: Silver bow
Domains: Animals, Water, Travel
Favored Weapon: Longbow
Dogma: Animals are gifts, as are the fish of rivers. Harvest these gifts, and cherish them, to nurture yourself and your kin.

Zol-Arak, Lord of Destruction, the Dragon, the Defiler
Divine Rank 14 (Intermediate God)
Worshippers: Evil Dragons, Fighters, Barbarians
Align: Chaotic Evil (NE/CE/CN)
Symbol: Dragon’s Head, Triple Lightnng Bolts
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Destruction
Favored Weapon: Heavy Flail
Dogma: Destroy what stands between you and what you seek. Have no mercy. Kindness is the worst and most pathetic sort of weakness.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 11, 2004)

Konar and Vanar both look solid for the concept, but just to make sure, are there any other Norse-esque barbarian gods?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 11, 2004)

I am very interested. Thinking of a roguish type. Will post more information after I think about it!


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Konar and Vanar both look solid for the concept, but just to make sure, are there any other Norse-esque barbarian gods?




Zol-Arak and Bor-Gala are the other two Northern deities,  but they might be a bit evil for PC use.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am very interested. Thinking of a roguish type. Will post more information after I think about it!




Welcome aboard!

I'll look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 11, 2004)

Is it full yet or am I just on time?  

If I'm on time, which of these areas would best fit a Monk type character who's a Halfling?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Is it full yet or am I just on time?
> 
> If I'm on time, which of these areas would best fit a Monk type character who's a Halfling?




Kythraen or Araestos are your two best bets, they have the highest populations of halflings, though the little buggers are everywhere.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 11, 2004)

Another quick question...are you going to follow the multiclass restriction for monks, or would it be possible to multiclass with one other class and not get hosed with that restriction?  I ask because I would like to try out a rather unique combo (Monk 4/Hexblade 2) that would be really interesting.  Alignment Lawful Neutral.  

I'm thinking of a really obscure monk order that he belongs with, one that teaches both the spiritual aspect of the monk along with the arcane power of the hexblade into one unique blending.  What do you think?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Another quick question...are you going to follow the multiclass restriction for monks, or would it be possible to multiclass with one other class and not get hosed with that restriction?  I ask because I would like to try out a rather unique combo (Monk 4/Hexblade 2) that would be really interesting.  Alignment Lawful Neutral.
> 
> I'm thinking of a really obscure monk order that he belongs with, one that teaches both the spiritual aspect of the monk along with the arcane power of the hexblade into one unique blending.  What do you think?




It's an interesting idea, but I'll be sticking with book restrictions on multiclassing, for both monks and paladins.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2004)

Sounds like the group is coming together well. I have the stats roughed out and I'll get to work on equipment and background/personality as well as a name. 


Male Human
Fighter 6 15,000 exp. 
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 6'2”
Weight: 170 lbs
Hair: Black worn very short
Eyes: Green
Age: 26
Patron Deity: Vanar
Land of Origin: Kythraen

Str: 16 (+3) [8 points] [+1 4th level]
Dex: 15 (+2) [8 points]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 9 (+0) [1 points] 
Cha: 11 (+0) [3 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Bonus Feat and skill points (Human), Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and will all armor and shields, Bonus Combat Feats at 1st, 2nd, 4th, & 6th level 

Hit Dice: 6d10+6 
HP: 46
AC: 
   Flat Footed:  
   Touch: 12 
Init: +2 [+2 Dex.]
Speed: 30ft base, 
Armor Check Penalty: 
Arcane Spell Failure: 

Saves:
Fortitude +6 [+5 base, +1 Con.]
Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex.]
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis.]

BAB: +6/+1

Melee Attack: +9/+4 or +7/+2 and Shield bash +7 

Ranged Attack: +8/+3

Feats:
Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Shield Bash, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Weapon Specialization (Bastard Sword), Shield Charge, Quick draw, Point Blank Shot  

Skills:

Fighter 2x4(1st level)+2x5 (levels 2nd-6th) (+9 Human)(+9 Int.)=36 

Appraise cc +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Balance cc +3 [1 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Climb +7 [4 ranks, +3 Str.]
Craft +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int.] (weapon smith)
Escape Artist cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Forgery cc +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Handle Animal +5 [5 ranks, +0 Cha.]
Hide cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Intimidate +4 [4 ranks, +0 Cha.]
Jump +4 [1 rank, +3 Str.]
Listen cc +1 [1 rank, +0 Wis.]
Move Silently cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Ride +13 [9 ranks, +2 Dex., +2 Syn.]
Search cc +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Spot cc +3 [3 rank, +0 Wis.] 
Swim +5 [2 ranks, +3 Str.]
Use Rope cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.] 

Languages
Common, Elven


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 11, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> It's an interesting idea, but I'll be sticking with book restrictions on multiclassing, for both monks and paladins.




Okay, then he would just be a Monk.    Either way, I hope a Monk will fit within the group.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sounds like the group is coming together well. I have the stats roughed out and I'll get to work on equipment and background/personality as well as a name.




Looks good so far. Though I think a 9 wisdom would still have the -1 mod.  Since he hadn't achieved wis 10 and 0 yet.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 11, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Okay, then he would just be a Monk.    Either way, I hope a Monk will fit within the group.




It should fit in nicely.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 11, 2004)

There still room in this?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> There still room in this?




Yes, but assuming that all who have expressed a kind interest actually play, you are it.  So anybody after this would likely be an alternate.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay, I think I'm either going to play a two-handed weapon aasimar Ranger/Paladin looking towards Knight of the Chalice, or a mounted fighter (horseback) from the plains.

Quick question: How prevalent are demons in this world?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I'm either going to play a two-handed weapon aasimar Ranger/Paladin looking towards Knight of the Chalice, or a mounted fighter (horseback) from the plains.
> 
> Quick question: How prevalent are demons in this world?




They figure heavily in folklore, and are seen often enough and do enough carnage that a group like the Knights of the Chalice would be active and reasonably busy.

Celestials are common enough that Aasimars certainly can exist.

Just note that the cosmology of this world is not linked to that of the standard DnD setup.

You could even go Half-Celestial if you wanted to take the ECL hit.  Though we'd need to work on a story for that.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 12, 2004)

I've changed my mind a little and decided instead to play a young cleric from a minor noble family. He'll be a bit naieve and have an almost purely black and white view of morality, but I couldn't quite decide which nation and or deity would best work for the concept. He'll also be using a spear as his main weapon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't think I want THAT much of an ECL hit, +1 is just fine.  So I think I'll be doing the Knight in Training.  I'm figuring she'll be a squire in the Knights of the Chalice going out in the world.

What part of the world corresponds best to a place where knights are located.

I'll put up my character sometime tonight probably.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> I've changed my mind a little and decided instead to play a young cleric from a minor noble family. He'll be a bit naieve and have an almost purely black and white view of morality, but I couldn't quite decide which nation and or deity would best work for the concept. He'll also be using a spear as his main weapon.




Aeos might be a good choice, he's both good and lawful, which might give the rigid outlike you mentioned.  Araestos is strong in Aeos worship, in fact is the center of it in the Seven Realms, though Aeos is worshipped to some degree everywhere but in Shadowen.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> I don't think I want THAT much of an ECL hit, +1 is just fine.  So I think I'll be doing the Knight in Training.  I'm figuring she'll be a squire in the Knights of the Chalice going out in the world.
> 
> What part of the world corresponds best to a place where knights are located.
> 
> I'll put up my character sometime tonight probably.




Mordwyr or Kythraen are the two most likely candidates, though the cities of Araestos also have knights.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry if you saw this before editing, I made a last minute descision to change.  I'm playing human horseman.  I'll post stats when I can.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Sorry if you saw this before editing, I made a last minute descision to change.  I'm playing human horseman.  I'll post stats when I can.




That'll work too.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay, here's the character.  If there are errors, I blame it on lack of sleep, just tell me and I'll fix them.

Erkenbrand the Red
Male Human
 Fighter 6
 Alignment: Lawful Good
 Height: 6’1'
 Weight: 172 lbs
 Hair: Blond
 Eyes: Blue
 Age: 21

Str: 16 (+3) [8 points, 1 Progression] 
Dex: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [4 points] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 14 (+2) [6 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
 One additional feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level past first, 4 bonus fighter feats

Hit Dice: 6d10+10
HP: 49
AC: 24 (+1 Dex, +9 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Natural Armor)
Init: +2 [+0 Dex)
Speed: 20ft 
Armor Check Penalty: -5

Saves:
 Fortitude +7 [+5 base, +2 Con]
 Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
 Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

BAB: +6/+1
 Melee Attack: +9/+4
 Longsword: Attack Bonus +11/+6, 1d8+4 Dmg, 19-20 x2

 Ranged Attack: +8/+3
 Spear (Thrown): Attack Bonus +8, 1d8+3 Dmg, x3

Skills:
 Diplomacy +6 (4.5 cross class ranks, +2 cha)
 Handle Animal +13 (9 ranks, +2 cha, +2 synergy from Ride)
 Ride +13 (9 ranks, +2 dex, +2 synergy from Handle Animal)

Feats:
 Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Cavalry Charger (Complete Warrior Tactical Feat), Weapon Focus: Longsword, Leadership.

Languages
 Common

Equipment:
 +1 Full Plate (2,650), +1 Adamantine Longsword (5,315), +1 Large Darkwood Shield (1,257), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000), Chain Shirt Barding (400), Heavy Warhorse, 5 spears, 928 gp left over

Leadership Variant:  I was wondering if I could use a variant on the Leadership feat that gives you no cohort, but a +3 leadership score to get followers (I had in mind him leading a band of horsemen).  If you allow this variant, he’d have 10 warrior 1 followers with Mounted Combat and Ride-By attack carrying spears, and would expand that as time went on.

I had in mind a sort of Nordic horseman of the plains, so where would I be.  I didn’t have the arabesque nomad in mind, but closer to land Vikings.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the character.  If there are errors, I blame it on lack of sleep, just tell me and I'll fix them.
> 
> 
> Leadership Variant:  I was wondering if I could use a variant on the Leadership feat that gives you no cohort, but a +3 leadership score to get followers (I had in mind him leading a band of horsemen).  If you allow this variant, he’d have 10 warrior 1 followers with Mounted Combat and Ride-By attack carrying spears, and would expand that as time went on.
> ...




I think you shorted yourself a hit point or two.

If you take leadership, I'd rather it be the version from the book, cohort and all. Though maybe you could work it so you had an uberhorse, rather then a person.

In any case, the Seven Realms doesn't have a direct Rohan equivalent, the Nordheimers are more focussed on sea then horseback.

However, their are inland clans in Nordheim that might have mounted spearmen, as well as areas in Kythraen bordering al-Kar that might have such warriors.


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 12, 2004)

*Character Questions?*

I've been going over some ideas today for my character, but I've got a few questions. 

Is either Sun Elf or Strongheart Halfling an acceptable race?

Do we start off exactly at exactly sixth level or do I have xp to play around with for crafting?

Will there be time in the campaign for crafting items, or should I skip creation feats?

Should I plan this character for the long term or do you plan on having the campaign cover just a few levels?

I'll probably have more questions, but this should cover it for now.

I hope to have my character up by Wednesday night, but that will depend on if I have access to a computer when I'm in San Diego.  Regardless I will post my character as soon as possible.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 12, 2004)

How useful will the Book of Exlated Deeds be?  Is there anything in it that will benefit a monk character?  I ask because you mention it as one of the two other books we can use info from, and I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 12, 2004)

You said that half-celestial is a choice. I'd like to play a half-celestial bard, if that is OK.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

Acid Crash:

I have two feats for you:
1: Vow of Poverty
2: Touch of Golden Ice

If you have these, you will be the uber-monk.

For my cohort: What do you think of me using a miniatures handbook class called the marshal (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b).  He'd be my follower, and when I get troops he'd massively improve them (think warrior 1s with mounted combat and ride-by attack benefitting from the charge aura).

I think I'll go with the inland Nordheim idea.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey, this setting seems familiar!


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> I've been going over some ideas today for my character, but I've got a few questions.
> 
> Is either Sun Elf or Strongheart Halfling an acceptable race?




--No, stick with the Elf or Halfling from the PHB



			
				Cryndo said:
			
		

> Do we start off exactly at exactly sixth level or do I have xp to play around with for crafting?




--Exactly sixth level



			
				Cryndo said:
			
		

> Will there be time in the campaign for crafting items, or should I skip creation feats?




--In the campaign there should be downtime, enough to craft.



			
				Cryndo said:
			
		

> Should I plan this character for the long term or do you plan on having the campaign cover just a few levels?




--I'd like to see it go longterm, but given the pace of PBP games, it may take a while for you to advance more then a few levels


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Acid Crash:
> 
> I have two feats for you:
> 1: Vow of Poverty
> ...




The marshall idea will work, though I'm not sure how often, at least in the early campaign, the mounted troops will be a factor. They might come in handy a bit down the road.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Hey, this setting seems familiar!




Somewhat, though I've revised a lot of things since the last time I did this, and there's even a whole new version of DnD since then.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> You said that half-celestial is a choice. I'd like to play a half-celestial bard, if that is OK.




That would be perfectly fine, though you'll be a 2nd level bard, which could be problematical.  Still, you'll have lovely stats, wings, and some neat abilities.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 12, 2004)

Neat!
So, as for the history etc, in what terms should I think, seeing as this is quite different from the "regular" stuffs regarding planes etc.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Neat!
> So, as for the history etc, in what terms should I think, seeing as this is quite different from the "regular" stuffs regarding planes etc.




Alright, Celestials, as well as the "Other Team" generally show up in the Mortal Realm in one of three ways.

1) Summoned by spell.
2) Dispatched by a deity for some deific reason
3) Bound to guard some bastion of good or evil from the time when the gods walked and warred in the Mortal Realm. (A REALLY long time ago.)  This last bunch is where most of the aasimars and tieflings come from.

Obvious questions are:
1) Was mom or dad the Celestial?
2) Was the child born in the Mortal Realm, or one of the Higher? (Realm of Glory, Realm of Spirits, Realm of Elemental Fury)
3) If born in the Higher Realms, what drew the child to the Mortal Realm?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 12, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> 2) Dispatched by a deity for some deific reason
> 
> Obvious questions are:
> 1) Was mom or dad the Celestial?
> ...





Ok, this is what I've got in mind:
Oxana was born on one of the Higher planes (Realm of Glory perhaps?), lived with her mother, a priestess of <Insert Deity> (What deity is apropriate?) until she (the mother) was sent on a mission/quest to the Mortal Realm on behalf of her deity. When she did not return, Oxana was sent to retrieve her mother from the Mortal Realm. She found her mother but at the same time fell in love with the Mortal Realm. She never really felt at home where she was born, but that feeling is starting to come in this realm. Also thought of who her father is are staring to appear, and she might want to try and find out who he is. Not now, but perhaps sometime later.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, this is what I've got in mind:
> Oxana was born on one of the Higher planes (Realm of Glory perhaps?), lived with her mother, a priestess of <Insert Deity> (What deity is apropriate?) until she (the mother) was sent on a mission/quest to the Mortal Realm on behalf of her deity. When she did not return, Oxana was sent to retrieve her mother from the Mortal Realm. She found her mother but at the same time fell in love with the Mortal Realm. She never really felt at home where she was born, but that feeling is starting to come in this realm. Also thought of who her father is are staring to appear, and she might want to try and find out who he is. Not now, but perhaps sometime later.




Interesting indeed.  Most celestials don't bother with actual priesthood, since they tend to pretty much exude healing and peace naturally. But that's not to say that Oxana's mother couldn't of.  

I'd have to additionally ask what was keeping Oxana's mother in the Mortal Realm, that was resolved by by Oxana. 

So far as the deity in question is concerned, possibly Aeos or Mahana, or possibly Delos, or Corinale, thumbnailed below.

Corinale, Lady of Beauty, the Singer, The Bringer of Joy
Divine Rank 12 (Intermediate Goddess)
Worshippers: Bards, Artists, Gnomes, Craftsmen
Align: Chaotic Good (NG/CG/CN)
Symbol: Dancing Woman, Lyre
Domains: Charm, Creation, Artifice
Favored Weapon: Rapier
Dogma: Create Beauty, spread Joy, inspire those who need a touch of grace within their lives.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 12, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Interesting indeed.  Most celestials don't bother with actual priesthood, since they tend to pretty much exude healing and peace naturally. But that's not to say that Oxana's mother couldn't of.
> 
> I'd have to additionally ask what was keeping Oxana's mother in the Mortal Realm, that was resolved by by Oxana.
> 
> ...





Actually, priestess was the wrong word for me to use. Her mother was more of an agent for Corinale, a high ranking one as that. 
A little "twist" to the story, if you'd like: She met her mother shortly after arriving on the Mortal Realm, but her mother was transformed. She was no longer the happy and good-spirited woman she used to be, that woman was gone. Instead Oxana met an angry and bitter woman. The light in her eyes was gone, and her naturally positive nature was subdued. However, she did not want to tell Oxana what had transpired while she was on the Mortal Realm. As a result, together with the fact that she fell in love with the Realm, Oxana set out to find out what had happened to her mother.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 12, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Actually, priestess was the wrong word for me to use. Her mother was more of an agent for Corinale, a high ranking one as that.
> A little "twist" to the story, if you'd like: She met her mother shortly after arriving on the Mortal Realm, but her mother was transformed. She was no longer the happy and good-spirited woman she used to be, that woman was gone. Instead Oxana met an angry and bitter woman. The light in her eyes was gone, and her naturally positive nature was subdued. However, she did not want to tell Oxana what had transpired while she was on the Mortal Realm. As a result, together with the fact that she fell in love with the Realm, Oxana set out to find out what had happened to her mother.




Sounds very interesting!  It should be fun to see what transpired there.  I'd guess a mix of emotional pain and some kind of pretty serious magic to suppress a celestial's very nature.

I really look forward to seeing what you come up with.

For all the players, if you want to discuss hidden aspects of the character, or anything else you don't want bruited about to the whole group, my email addy is berenaram@juno.com


----------



## Rayex (Jul 12, 2004)

this is what I've got so far:

*Oxana * 

*Female Half-celestial elven Bard2*

*Size:* Medium
*Type:* Outsider
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*Flying speed:* 60 ft.
*AL: * NG
*Deity:* Corinale, Lady of Beauty, the Singer, The Bringer of Joy
*Hair: * Silver
*Eyes:* Light blue
*Skin: * Golden
*LA:* +4


*STR:* 12 (+2) [0pts]
*DEX: * 18 (+4) [6pts]
*CON:* 16 (+3) [6pts]
*INT: * 16 (+3) [6pts]
*WIS:* 12 (+1) [0pts]
*CHA:* 20 (+5) [10pts]


*HP:* 16 (2d6 + 6con)


*AC: * 19 (10 + 4dex + 4armor + 1natural armor) / 14 / 15


*Saves: *  
*FORT:* +3 (0base + 3con)
*REF:* +7 (3base + 4dex)
*WILL:* +4 (3base + 1wis)


*Init: * +4 (+4dex)


*Base attack bonus:* +1


*Attacks:*
*Punching dagger of Frost:* +4 (1base + 2str + MW), 1d4+2 damage + 1d6 cold damage, Threat 20/x3
*Composite Longbow (str +2) of Distance:* (+6 (1base + 4dex + 1MW), 1d8+2 damage, Threat 20/x3, Range 220 ft.

*
Special Abilities:*
*Dayllight:* Can use the Daylight effect (as the spell) at will
*Smite Evil:* Once per day can use a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (max +20) against evil foes


*Special Qualities:*
*Race (elf):*
Immunity to sleep and effects
+2 saving throw against enchantments spells or effects
Low-Light vision
+2 bonus on Listen, Search and Spot
*Template (half-celestial):*
Darkvision out to 60 ft
Immunity to disease
Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10
Damage Reduction 5/magic
Spell resistance equal to HD+10 (max 35)
+4 fortitude save against poison


*Spell-Like abilities:*
Caster Level 2
Save DC 15
Protection from Evil 3/day
Bless 1/day


*Spells:*
*Spells per day:* 3/1 
*DC:* 10 + spell level + cha
*0:* Ghost Sound, Lullaby, Mage Hand, Message, Prestidigitation
*1:* Alarm, Ventriloquism


*Skills: *  
*Skill points:* 78
*Max Rank: * 5
*Appraise:* 8 (5ranks + 3int)
*Bluff: * 10 (5ranks + 5cha)
*Concentration:* 8 (5ranks + 3con)
*Decipher Script: * 8 (5ranks + 3int)
*Diplomacy: * 12 (5ranks + 5cha + 2synergy)
*Gather Information: * 10 (5ranks + 5cha)
*Knowledge (arcana):* 8 (5ranks + 3int)
*Knowledge (history):* 8 (5ranks + 3int)
*Knowledge (religion): * 5 (2ranks + 3int)
*Knowledge (the planes): * 8 (5ranks + 3int)
*Listen:* 8 (5ranks + 1wis + 2racial)
*Perform (singing):* 13 (5ranks + 5cha +3skill focus)
*Sense Motive:* 6 (5ranks + 1wis)
*Sleight of hand:* 11 (5ranks + 4dex + 2synergy)
*Spellcraft:* 10 (5ranks  + 3int + 2synergy(+2synergy, scrolls))
*Use Magic Devise: * 10 (5ranks + 5cha(+2synergy, scrolls))


*Feats: *  
(lvl 1) - *Skill focus (Perform (Singing))*


*Class features:*
*Level 1: * Bardic Music, bardic knowledge, countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1


*Proficiencies:*
Weapon proficiency with longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow, sap, shortsword, whip
Single and Martial weapons
Light armor
Shields (Not tower shields)


*Languages: * 
Common
Elven
Sylvan
Draconic
Celestial (1 skill point)


*Equipment:*
Backpack [1gp]
Bedroll [1sp]
Waterskin [1gp]
8 days Trail Rations [4gp]
Outfit [3gp]
Punching dagger of Frost [2302gp]
Composite Longbow (str +2) of Distance [2600gp]
Chain Shirt [250]
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges) [750gp]
Wand of Magic Missile (1st) [750gp]
Wand of Summon Monster 1 [750gp]
5589 gp


*Personlaity:*
Coming.


*Background:*
Coming.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Acid Crash:
> 
> I have two feats for you:
> 1: Vow of Poverty
> ...




My book is unavailable where I'm at, so could you describe what those two feats do.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Looks good so far. Though I think a 9 wisdom would still have the -1 mod.  Since he hadn't achieved wis 10 and 0 yet.




I'll juggle that about a bit with Cha. I hope to have a more detailed build ready late this evening. 

Scotley


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 12, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> My book is unavailable where I'm at, so could you describe what those two feats do.




Okay, Touch of Golden Ice is the equivalent of dousing yourself in contact poison.  It requires con 13+, but every unarmed strike affects the touch with the ravage "Golden Ice."  I think it's something like a poison that's fort save dc 15 2d6 str/2d6 str.

Vow of povery requires the feat sacred vow, which gives you a +2 to diplomacy.

You can't have anything more than your clothes and a simple weapon (not a problem for a monk), but in return you become fricken insane.  I don't have my book with me right now, so I can't list the abilities perfectly (maybe by tomorrow), but you start with +4 armor bonus, +1 armor every three levels, +1 to all natural weapons attack and damage per 4 levels, stat bonuses, everything.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 12, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, Touch of Golden Ice is the equivalent of dousing yourself in contact poison.  It requires con 13+, but every unarmed strike affects the touch with the ravage "Golden Ice."  I think it's something like a poison that's fort save dc 15 2d6 str/2d6 str.
> 
> Vow of povery requires the feat sacred vow, which gives you a +2 to diplomacy.
> 
> You can't have anything more than your clothes and a simple weapon (not a problem for a monk), but in return you become fricken insane.  I don't have my book with me right now, so I can't list the abilities perfectly (maybe by tomorrow), but you start with +4 armor bonus, +1 armor every three levels, +1 to all natural weapons attack and damage per 4 levels, stat bonuses, everything.




Those do sound pretty cool, especially the Vow of poverty.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> this is what I've got so far:
> 
> *Oxana *
> 
> ...




Looks pretty promising. The bow of distance is a bit pricey, since it would cost 8600 gp for a +2 equivalent (+1 base enchantment, +1 distance) magical str 14 mighty comp longbow

The punching dagger of frost is also a +2 equivalent, with a price tag of 8302gp


----------



## Rayex (Jul 13, 2004)

Ah, my bad, Its not +1 enchanted, it only got Distance enchantment. But it still got +1 to hit, due to the Masterwork quality. I'll rephrase that now.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ah, my bad, Its not +1 enchanted, it only got Distance enchantment. But it still got +1 to hit, due to the Masterwork quality. I'll rephrase that now.




The thing is, a magic weapon, or suit of armor or shield, has to have at least a +1 enchantment before you can add anything else to it.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes you're right, of course. Next time I'll create a character, I'll try to get some sleep first.
Well, I'll loook over it tomorrow then, see what I'll do. Gotta change both weapons then


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Just got hold of the Complete Divine, so that book can be added to the list of available resources for character development also.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 13, 2004)

Cool, let me know if a spot is available or one opens up. I really enjoyed the previous game, short that it was.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2004)

*Larris Farvold Human Fighter*

Okay here's what I came up with, let me know if the background is okay. 

Scotley


Male Human
Fighter 6 level 15,500 exp. 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Height: 6'2”
Weight: 170 lbs
Hair: Black worn very short
Eyes: Green
Age: 26
Patron Deity: Vanar
Land of Origin: Kythraen

Str: 16 (+3) [8 points] [+1 4th level]
Dex: 15 (+2) [8 points]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Cha: 10 (+0) [2 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Bonus Feat and skill points (Human), Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor and shields, Bonus Combat Feats at 1st, 2nd, 4th, & 6th level 

Hit Dice: 6d10+6 
HP: 46
AC: 20  or 14
   Flat Footed: 16 or 12
   Touch: 12 
Init: +2 [+2 Dex.]
Speed: 30ft base
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Arcane Spell Failure: 20%

Saves:
Fortitude +6 [+5 base, +1 Con.]
Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex.]
Will +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis.]

BAB: +6/+1

Melee Attack: +9/+4 or +7/+2 and off-hand  +7 

MW Bastard Sword +11/+6 or (+9/+4 if using off-hand too) 1d10+5 19-20/x2
+1 Small Spiked Shield Bash +10/+4 or +8 if using primary 1d6+3 20/x2
Lance +9/+4 1d8+5 20/x3 (x2 from charging mount) Reach weapon 10’
Light Hammer +9/+4 1d4+3 or +7 1d4+2 if off-hand 20/x2
MW Dagger  +10/+5 1d4+3 or +8 1d4+2 if off-hand 19-20/x2

Ranged Attack: +8/+3 (+1 attack at point blank range <30')

Javelin +8/+3 1d6+3 20/x2 30’ range 
MW Mty. Comp. Longbow +9/+4 1d8+3  20/x3 110’ range
Hammer +8/+3 1d4+3 20/x2 20’ range
Dagger +8/+3 1d4+3 19-20/x2 10’ range

Feats:
Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Shield Bash, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Weapon Specialization (Bastard Sword), Shield Charge, Quick draw, Point Blank Shot  

Skills:

Fighter 2x4(1st level)+2x5 (levels 2nd-6th) (+9 Human)(+9 Int.)=36 

Appraise cc +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Balance cc +3 [1 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Climb +7 [4 ranks, +3 Str.]
Craft +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int.] (Weapon smith)
Escape Artist cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Forgery cc +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Handle Animal +5 [5 ranks, +0 Cha.]
Hide cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Intimidate +4 [4 ranks, +0 Cha.]
Jump +4 [1 rank, +3 Str.]
Listen cc +1 [1 rank, +0 Wis.]
Move Silently cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.]
Ride +13 [9 ranks, +2 Dex., +2 Syn.]
Search cc +1 [0 ranks, +1 Int.]
Spot cc +3 [3 rank, +0 Wis.] 
Swim +5 [2 ranks, +3 Str.]
Use Rope cc +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex.] 

Languages
Common, Elven

Equipment:
4 Potions Cure Light Wounds (200gp), Masterwork Bastard Sword (350 gp),  +1 Mithril Breastplate (5350gp), Finely tailored Masterwork Leather armor (190 gp),  Mighty MW Composite Longbow (+3 Str. Adj.) (550gp), Small spiked shield +1 (as armor and weapon 3169 gp), Masterwork Dagger (302gp), Hammer light alchemical silver (21 gp), 2x Hammer Light Cold forged iron (4 gp) Quiver of Ehlonna (1800gp), 60 Arrows (3gp), 18 Javelins (18 gp), 2 Lances (20 gp), 3 Daggers (6gp), Backpack (2gp), Belt Pouch x2 (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), Silk Rope (10gp), Grappling Hook (1gp), Flint and Steel (1sp), 2 Weeks Rations (6gp), 5 Sunrods (10 gp), 1 Map Case (1g), 2 Weeks Feed for War horse (7sp), 2x Light War Horse /w full military tack and MW studded leather barding only pack saddle for 2nd (300gp+26gp+250 gp+15 gp), Courtiers Outfit /w jewelry (80gp), Tindertwigs x10 (10gp), Alchemist’s fire x5 (100gp), Acid x2 (20gp) Small tent (10gp), 3xWinter Blanket (3sp), Waterskin x2 (2gp), MW Artisan’s tools (weaponsmith 55 gp).

Cash: 58 gp, 11 sp,  10 cp and  6 gems (10gp each). 

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Appearance: Larris Farvold is a powerfully built man of some height. He has dark hair cut short in a military style. His eyes are bright green and very expressive. He smiles easily and laughs deeply and often. His father always told him he would never be a good card player because his emotions always showed on his face. He has scars in several places from battlefields and bar brawls. He has a strong rugged rather than handsome face and has broken his nose at least once. Most notably he is missing the last digit of the last two fingers of his left hand.  Larris goes into battle wearing a gleaming mithril breastplate with his family crest painted in blue and gold. His spiked shield is also polished to a shine. His helmet is plummed with blue. For normal wear his finely tailored leather armor is in the form of high dark boots, white overalls, and a red jacket with the family crest of eagles in gold on the sleeves. His equipment is always maintained in perfect order. 

Personality:  Larris is a good-hearted man. He often champions the underdog and defends the weak. He enjoys the camaraderie of the tavern and campfire. He is slow to anger, but enjoys a good fight. Sometimes he drinks a bit much and has been known to get into a friendly brawl on occasion. His friends think of him as a nice guy if a bit flighty and unreliable in minor matters. He often questions authority and has a stormy relationship with his father and older brother when he spends too much time at home. He revels in battle and seems to enjoy a bit of danger and excitement. He makes new friends often and easily, but has trouble with longer-term relationships. While he keeps his gear in perfect order other aspects of his life tend to be more chaotic. This has kept him from forming many lasting relationships beyond old comrades in arms. 

Background: Larris is the second son and third child of minor noble landholding family in Kythrean. The family has a long history of distinguished military service. His family hall is lined with the portraits and busts of his heroic ancestors. As a younger son Larris joined the military at a young age and served well in war, but poorly in peacetime. He was a headstrong lad and has some trouble with authority. After a 10 year career of ups and downs Larris has left the military to seek his fortune. He has been on his own for a couple of years taking work as he finds it and seeing a bit of the world. His skill at arms finds him enough work to live simply if not extravagantly. He enjoys challenging work that offers variety and the occasional battle. He becomes bored with routine quickly and frequently has a falling out with his superiors if his assignments are dull. 


2x Warhorse, Light
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+9
Attack: Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats: Endurance, Run
Environment: Temperate plains
Organization: Domesticated
Challenge Rating: 1
Advancement: —
Level Adjustment: —

These animals or similar to light horses but are trained and bred for strength and aggression. They usually are not ready for warfare before age three. A light warhorse can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a light warhorse is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A light warhorse can drag 3,450 pounds.

One gray horse and one black with white socks. Alternately, one is outfitted with a black leather Military saddle, a bit and bridle, MW std. Leather barding, and a pair of saddlebags. The other wears a packsaddle. They know the following tricks: Attack, Defend, Guard, Down, Come, and Stay.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Okay here's what I came up with, let me know if the background is okay.
> 
> Scotley




Absolutely spot on.  He looks ready to roll.

500 xp for the sheet.

One question, is Larris his family name, or his own?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Absolutely spot on.  He looks ready to roll.
> 
> 500 xp for the sheet.
> 
> One question, is Larris his family name, or his own?




Thanks, I had fun with it. I missed a couple of feats in setting up the attacks with the sword, which I'm going to edit now. I was thinking Larris for his name and Farvold for a family name unless you have something that fits the origin better?

Scotley


----------



## Rayex (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok, here is what I did: Kept the weapons, only they're only Masterwork now, not magical. Instead I bought a Ring of protection +1 and a cloak of resistance +2. still got 3500 left to use.
Will I be able to buy things when the game has started?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Ok, here is what I did: Kept the weapons, only they're only Masterwork now, not magical. Instead I bought a Ring of protection +1 and a cloak of resistance +2. still got 3500 left to use.
> Will I be able to buy things when the game has started?




You won't be starting the game immediately in a place with a lot of magic items to buy, but buying more mundane things won't be a problem.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with as a final version.

I'm ready to roll, on this end.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Thanks, I had fun with it. I missed a couple of feats in setting up the attacks with the sword, which I'm going to edit now. I was thinking Larris for his name and Farvold for a family name unless you have something that fits the origin better?
> 
> Scotley




Larris Farvold is a good solid name.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2004)

Orvallon,

Will you be opening a Rogue's Gallery thread for our finished characters? Any idea when we'll be able to start playing? 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 13, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Orvallon,
> 
> Will you be opening a Rogue's Gallery thread for our finished characters? Any idea when we'll be able to start playing?
> 
> Scotley




We'll start the main action as soon as there are 4 completed characters. I'll add in the others as they become available.

Yes, I'll be putting up a rogue's gallery thread, and tonight I'll be setting the scene for the game start.  It should give a bit of opportunity for introductory roleplay, and let people think of reasons why they are present.

The RG is found here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1652152#post1652152


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 14, 2004)

Are you going to post a link to the IC thread?


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm working on my monk now, but at least equipment will be very easy with the Vow of Poverty, considering that I can't own much of anything and don't really need anything...  

I guess my monastary (misspelled) kept most of mine   

I do have a question about the vow though...in the book, it shows what characters get from 1st to 20th level by taking the vow and becoming voluntarily poverty...if I keep with the halfling (which might change to human), and I take Sacred Vow at 1st level, then Vow of Poverty at 3rd level, how does the level up abilities of the vow take effect for the character?


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 14, 2004)

Work on my cleric is almost done. Got all the feats and skills and everything, just need to buy equipment and write up the background. Should be done early Wednesday afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 14, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I'm working on my monk now, but at least equipment will be very easy with the Vow of Poverty, considering that I can't own much of anything and don't really need anything...
> 
> I guess my monastary (misspelled) kept most of mine
> 
> I do have a question about the vow though...in the book, it shows what characters get from 1st to 20th level by taking the vow and becoming voluntarily poverty...if I keep with the halfling (which might change to human), and I take Sacred Vow at 1st level, then Vow of Poverty at 3rd level, how does the level up abilities of the vow take effect for the character?




At 6th level, you'll have the following benefits from your Vow of Poverty:

+6 exalted armor bonus (effectively works like armor)
4 bonus exalted feats
Exalted Strike (+1 enhancement to attack and damage)
Sustenance (no need to eat or drink)
+1 deflection bonus to Armor class
endure elements (basically comfortable and safe from -50 to 140 degrees F)

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 14, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Work on my cleric is almost done. Got all the feats and skills and everything, just need to buy equipment and write up the background. Should be done early Wednesday afternoon at the latest.




Sounds great!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 14, 2004)

How vow of poverty works is: You retroactively gain all bonuses EXCEPT for exalted feats.  If you take it at 3rd level, that means you don't get the bonus second level exalted feat.  Everything else is good.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 14, 2004)

*Elam's Cleft*

Some background on the place the campaign will start.

The town of Elam's Cleft is a reasonably prosperous town on the Dawn Shore of Kythraen.  It's name comes from the tall headland that juts out into the sea, in a long, craggy arc, giving the town an excellent, if small, harbor.  A tall, dwarven built lighthouse crowns the headland, and it's beacon can be seen far out into the Endless Sea.

The harbor the headland creates is only large enough for perhaps a dozen ships, although it is rare that more then one or two are present.  There are also a score or more of small fishing boats that make the harbor their home, mostly taking cod and haddock from the banks a bit further north.

The town itself stands upon bluffs above the harbor, and is home to about 850 persons, mostly human, with a scattering of halflings and gnomes.  Most of the town makes it's livelihood in some way from the sea, though there are some farms as well.  Trade comes from coasters running up and down the Dawn Shore, as well as a light trade down the west road, which, eventually, makes it's way to Whiteheart, the capital of the Realm of Kythraen.

Most buildings are of half-timber construction, with thatch or slate roofs, depending on the relative wealth of the owner.

The center of life in Elam's Cleft is the Cleft Chin, a tavern owned by one Wendell Calimorton, a former sailor in the Queen's Navy.  The tavern is well known up and down the coast for it's cleanliness, the generally good quality of food and entertainment, and the willingness of Calimorton to stake  a sailor with a few silvers till he can find a berth.

Other notable places in town are the shrine of Levia, Goddess of the Sea, a shrine dedicated to Vanar and Mahana, and a large, rickety wooden building called the Mercantile, that acts as a sort of combination of chandlery and general store, as well as providing occasional warehouse space when needed.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 14, 2004)

*And so it begins...*

The first bit of our story is up.

Here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1654233#post1654233


----------



## Scotley (Jul 14, 2004)

I take it that it is up to us to justify our being in Elam's Cleft? I was thinking that Larris might well have taken work as a marine if the waters near here are at all dangerous. The rigor and disciplen of shipboard life would have quickly worn thin and at a stop for food he might have decided to give up his contract and put ashore. Thus, he is newly arrived at Elam's Cleft and looking for work and or adventure. 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 14, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I take it that it is up to us to justify our being in Elam's Cleft? I was thinking that Larris might well have taken work as a marine if the waters near here are at all dangerous. The rigor and disciplen of shipboard life would have quickly worn thin and at a stop for food he might have decided to give up his contract and put ashore. Thus, he is newly arrived at Elam's Cleft and looking for work and or adventure.
> 
> Scotley




That sounds reasonable.

So far as getting everybody to Elam's Cleft, I don't think any of the characters I've seen so far are likely to have any problem writing themselves into the place.

I'd be more then willing to help anyone with reasons to be there, if needed.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2004)

How much EXP do I start with? 15000 like the rest? Or with 5000?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 14, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> How much EXP do I start with? 15000 like the rest? Or with 5000?




You start out with the same amount of exp, since you are effectively 6th level.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, If I had 15000, that would put me halfway between level 3 and 4.

To get me from lvl 1 to lvl 2 I would need 5000 XP, and to get from lvl 2 to level 3 I would need 6000 XP, putting me at a total of 11000. To get from lvl 3 to lvl 4 I would need 7000 XP, putting me at a total of 18000. 
So if I had 15000, that would mean halfway to 3rd level, right? Or am I waaaay off here? If that is the case, I'll need to have a serious talk with my DM


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 15, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Well, If I had 15000, that would put me halfway between level 3 and 4.
> 
> To get me from lvl 1 to lvl 2 I would need 5000 XP, and to get from lvl 2 to level 3 I would need 6000 XP, putting me at a total of 11000. To get from lvl 3 to lvl 4 I would need 7000 XP, putting me at a total of 18000.
> So if I had 15000, that would mean halfway to 3rd level, right? Or am I waaaay off here? If that is the case, I'll need to have a serious talk with my DM




You might wish to talk with him.

2nd level 1,000 xp
3rd level 3,000 xp
4th level 6,000 xp
5th level 10,000 xp
6th level 15,000 xp

In your case, because of your level adjustment:
2nd: 15,000
3rd: 21,000


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll be posting the monk in a couple hours or so, but I will ask you for help on a reason for him being in Elam's Cleft.  Sometimes I have a slight difficulty coming up with a good background for monks (typically all their backgrounds are rather similar, grew up in a monastary, was sent out into the world when final training was up, things like that).

Giving up the second level exalted feat is no problem for me.  Thanks for that info.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2004)

*Comments on posting conventions*

For clairity I am used to starting each post with a heading giving the characters name race and class. Within the post my character's _thoughts are in italics_, "anything he speaks aloud in quotes", and actions in plain text. Out of character comments are usually preceeded by OOC:and given in a differnt color. If you have a problem with this I will edit to remove, but I find it makes it much easier to follow the action. 

Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2004)

Rayex, 

Good to see you again. I've been enjoying our Greyhawk game very much. Your character in this one is very interesting. I look forward to playing with you here too. 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 15, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> For clairity I am used to starting each post with a heading giving the characters name race and class. Within the post my character's _thoughts are in italics_, "anything he speaks aloud in quotes", and actions in plain text. Out of character comments are usually preceeded by OOC:and given in a differnt color. If you have a problem with this I will edit to remove, but I find it makes it much easier to follow the action.
> 
> Scotley




I'm not that worried about enforcing posting rules.  Especially making any part of posts different colors. That has always just annoyed me.  But if folks want to follow this, I'll go along with it.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 15, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I'll be posting the monk in a couple hours or so, but I will ask you for help on a reason for him being in Elam's Cleft.  Sometimes I have a slight difficulty coming up with a good background for monks (typically all their backgrounds are rather similar, grew up in a monastary, was sent out into the world when final training was up, things like that).
> 
> Giving up the second level exalted feat is no problem for me.  Thanks for that info.




I'd be happy to help you work out a background for the monk, whether he ends up human or halfling.

Some immediate possibilities:

1) Orphan who was brought up by monks in a monastery dedicated to Aeos, who trained him in the arts of the mysterious Damyri easterners. Since then, he has travelled, adventured, and sought enlightenment in the wider world.

2) Young lad who met an easterner on the docks of Stormkeep, and was tought the mysterious arts, before the man finally left, seeking his homeland to die.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> I'm not that worried about enforcing posting rules.  Especially making any part of posts different colors. That has always just annoyed me.  But if folks want to follow this, I'll go along with it.




Yeah, the color thing is a bit much. I didn't intend to force anything on anyone, just suggest it and see if it was okay for me to do it. 

Thanks,
Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 15, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah, the color thing is a bit much. I didn't intend to force anything on anyone, just suggest it and see if it was okay for me to do it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scotley




Surely it's okay for you to do it. In general, it's certainly best to be clear about what is OOC and what is not.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> You might wish to talk with him.




I did and for once our "Mr-know-it-all-I'm-best-you-all-suck-DM" agreed to being wrong. Thanks dude!


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Rayex,
> 
> Good to see you again. I've been enjoying our Greyhawk game very much. Your character in this one is very interesting. I look forward to playing with you here too.
> 
> Scotley





Nice to see you to Scotley. It seems we play quite some games together. I'm also in your Under Strange Stars game and I really enjoy it 
This looks to be a great game too, and I'm sure we'll have fun


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 16, 2004)

*Roll Call*

Howdy folks.

We had several people who expressed some interest in the game, what I'd like to know now is who is still planning on putting in a character.  We have three people who have started playing, in a limited way, and I'd like to get the game actually rolling along.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 16, 2004)

Got everything done, just need to type it up and write out the background. Working on it now.

EDIT: Basically all I need now is a name. Unfortunately that is the hardest part for me.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 16, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Got everything done, just need to type it up and write out the background. Working on it now.
> 
> EDIT: Basically all I need now is a name. Unfortunately that is the hardest part for me.




Names can be tricky. But cool.


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 16, 2004)

*I'm Back.*



			
				Orvallon said:
			
		

> Howdy folks.
> 
> We had several people who expressed some interest in the game, what I'd like to know now is who is still planning on putting in a character.  We have three people who have started playing, in a limited way, and I'd like to get the game actually rolling along.




Sorry I've been AWOL.  I've been in San Diego since Tuesday and didn't have access to a computer as I planned.  I will finish my character tonight between re-introducing myself to my family and making dinner and should have him up either late tonight or in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey there!

I'm interested in playing. I'd like to play a paladin type. If you allow it, I'd like to be a half dregon paladin, with maybe a level of cleric.

The half dragon is available at the following link (ECL +3):
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/sp/20030912a

What do you think?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 17, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey there!
> 
> I'm interested in playing. I'd like to play a paladin type. If you allow it, I'd like to be a half dregon paladin, with maybe a level of cleric.
> 
> ...




I'm not that thrilled with half dragons, they have always seemed underdone for LA purposes.

However, if you want to play one, you can, but I'll handle it with level adjustments, not a template class.  Basically you'd be a third level whatever with the half dragon template

We already have a couple heavy hitting fighters though, so some diversity might be handy.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 17, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> I'm not that thrilled with half dragons, they have always seemed underdone for LA purposes.
> 
> However, if you want to play one, you can, but I'll handle it with level adjustments, not a template class.  Basically you'd be a third level whatever with the half dragon template
> 
> We already have a couple heavy hitting fighters though, so some diversity might be handy.




Hey Orvallon!

OK, I'm not stuck to this concept. I see you could use a cleric. How about an aasimar (ecl +1) paladin 3/cleric 2. He'd keep going as a cleric.

To integrate the character more easily, he could have something to do with that half celestial in the group. His backstory would be that he started off being a holy warrior for his deity, and then, whanted to focus more into the spiritual aspects of his worship, hence, he became a cleric of said deity. You'll notice that the change in class occured exactly at the point when the Paladin would have gotten spells.
What do you think?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

*Aidan Re’Trayl*

Here's the character sheet. Posting it here to make sure everything is okay with it and then I'll move it over to the RG.


Aidan Re’Trayl
Male Human
Cleric 6 level 15,000 exp. 
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 165 lbs
Hair: Medium length dark brown, somewhat shaggy
Eyes: Blue
Age: 19
Patron Deity: Aeos  
Domains: Sun and Healing
Land of Origin: Araestos

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Con: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Int: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Wis: 15 (+2) [6 points] [+1 Bonus at 4th Level]
Cha: 12 (+1) [4 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Bonus Feat and skill points (Human), Proficient with all simple weapons, all armor, and all shields except tower. Turn Undead. Cast divine spells. 

Hit Dice: 6d8+12 
HP: 42
AC: 21 (10 base, +7 for Banded Armor, +2 for shield, +1 for bracer of armor)
Flat Footed: 21
Touch: 10
Init: +0 
Speed: 30ft base 20ft in armor
Armor Check Penalty: -6
Arcane Spell Failure: 40%

Saves:
Fortitude +7 [+5 base, +2 Con.]
Reflex +2 [+2 base, +0 Dex.]
Will +7 [+5 base, +2 Wis.]

BAB: +4

Melee Attack: +6

+1 Heavy Mace +8 1d8+3 x2



Ranged Attack: +4

MW Heavy Crossbow +5  1d10  19-20 x2  120ft range increment [20 bolts]

Feats: Combat Casting, Extra Turning, Scribe Scroll, Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace)


Skills:

Cleric 2x4(1st level)+2x5 (levels 2nd-6th) (+9 Human)(+9 Int.)=36 

Concentration +11  (9 ranks +2 CON)
Diplomacy +5 (4 ranks +1 CHA)
Heal +11 (9 ranks +2 WIS)
Knowledge(religion) +10 (9 ranks +1 INT)   
Spellcraft +6 (5 ranks +1 INT)

Languages
Common, Celestial

Equipment:
+1 Heavy Mace (2,312), MW Heavy Crossbow (350), 20 bolts (2), +1 Banded Armor (1,400), Mithral Heavy Shield (1,020), 2 Wands of Cure Light Wounds [50/50] (1,500), Bag of Holding I (2,500), Bracer of Armor +1 (1,000), Bedroll (1sp), 5 Candles (5cp), 2 Vials of Ink (16), Inkpen (1sp), Small Steel Mirror (10), 40 Sheets of Paper (16), 4 Days of Trail Rations (2), Belt Pouch (1), 50 ft Silk Rope (10), Sealing Wax (1), Signet Ring (5),  2 lbs Soap (1), 2 Waterskins (2), Everburning Torch (110), Silver Holy Symbol [Sun in Glory] (25), 2 Healer’s Kits (100), Cleric Vestments (5), 4 Traveler’s Outfits (4), 2 Courtier’s Outfits (60)

Cash: 2,567 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp 

Spells Per Day:  

0-Level 5
1-Level 4+1
2-Level 4+1
3-Level 2+1

Normal Memorized Spells: 

0-Level: Light, Purify Food and Drink, Detect Magic, Create Water, Read Magic

1-Level: Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I, Endure Elements (Domain)

2-Level: Bull’s Strength, Cure Moderate Wounds, Silence, Shatter, Heat Metal (Domain)

3-Level: Create Food and Water, Daylight, Searing Light (Domain)

Domain Features: 

Sun: Can perform greater turning once per day in place of regular turning

Healing: Healing spells cast at +1 caster level
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Appearance: Aidan is of about average height, with a fairly lean but muscular build. While this build would indicate strength and agility, in truth Aidan is a bit clumsy. So while he is fairly strong, he’ll trip over his own feet on occasion. He has kind of shaggy brown hair and deep blue eyes that combined with a youthful face makes him at least above average in attractiveness if not exactly a perfect physical specimen. While on his journey, he normally wears subdued traveler’s clothes, though he has a few outfits to wear when dealing with nobility. As a cleric of Aeos he also has his cleric vestments for official ceremonies and the like. As part of his armor, there is a less ornate blue and gold vestment that he wars over the protective gear. He wears his crossbow at his left hip and the mace from his right and usually has his Bag of Holding strapped to his back like a backpack.

Personality: In most social interactions, Aidan is very shy, especially when dealing with attractive females. He has firm set ideas about how to treat women that often seem archaic. Despite being quiet, Aidan has very firm convictions about his faith and about right and wrong in general. He has a very black and white view of morality and in questions of ethics or religion can get surprisingly forceful. Even so, he is a nice enough young man once one can actually get past his shy exterior.

Background: Born into a minor noble family in the hill land of Araestos, Aidan grew up in a life of luxury. His parents made a good trade in farmland, and combined with a long family history were in very good standing among the lesser noble houses of the land. Unfortunately, he was also the second scion of the line and his inheritance would be small. Being devout followers of Aeos, Aidan’s parents had him entered into a monastery for the god at the young age of 12. Aidan excelled as a young cleric, proving intelligent, wise, and strong. His connection with Aeos was strong as evidenced by his mastery of divine spellcasting and he was always the top mace fighter in his class. Even still, his relationship with his supportive family never flagged, as they visited one another often. Finally, upon his 19th birthday, Aidan was commissioned to go out in the world on a pilgrimage for several years. He would spread the word of Aeos, and fight evil in his name, and show mercy on the sick with healing, the weak with protection, and the poor with sustenance. Since that time, Aidan has been traveling the Seven Realms doing the work of his god.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 17, 2004)

Ari'mone of the Order of the Gold Star

Halfling Monk level 6
Male, 3'5", 37 lbs, black hair and black eyes, skin color is a pale white with a very slight goldish tint.
Alignment: Lawful Good
Patron Deity:
Land of Origin:

Strength: 10 +0 (4 points) 
Dexterity: 18 +4 (10 points)
Constitution: 12 +1 (4 points)
Intelligence: 11 +0 (3 points)
Wisdom: 14 +2 (5 points, +1 Ability Point)
Charisma: 10 +0 (2 points)

Racial Traits: 
+2 Dex*, -2 Str*, small size*, +2 racial bonus to climb, jump, move silently, and listen checks*, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws*, +2 moral bonus on saves vs. fear, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with throwing weapons.

*already figured into main stats

Class abilities:
Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Still Mind, Ki Strike (magic), Slow Fall 30', Purity of Body.

Class bonus feats:
Stunning Fist: Fort save vs. DC 15, Deflect Arrows, Improved Trip.

Regular feats:
lvl 1- Sacred Vow, lvl 3- Vow of Poverty, lvl 6-Acrobatic*

Bonus Exalted feats:
lvl 4- Touch of Golden Ice, lvl 6-Intuitive Attack*

Vow of Poverty abilities:
Endure Elements, Exlated Strike +1 (magic), Sustenance, AC bonus +6*,  Deflection +1*.

Hit Points: 39
Base attack bonus: +4
   melee: +8 (base + exalted strike + intuitive attack + small size)
   flurry of blows: +7/+7
   ranged: +10
   grapple: +2
   trip: +8, no attack of opportunity

Armor Class: 24 (10 + AC bonus 6 + Dex 4 + Size 1 + Deflection 1 + class bonus 2)
   touch: 24
   flat-footed: 11 (I think because of deflection bonus, not sure though)

Initiative: +4
Speed: 40ft/round

Fortitude: +7 (base 5 + CON 1 + racial bonus 1)
Reflex: +10 (base 5 + DEX 4 + racial bonus 1)
Will: +8 (base 5 + WIS 2 + racial bonus 1)

Skills:
Balance +8, Hide +8, Move Silently +10, Spot +8, Tumble +12, Jump +8, Climb +6, Listen +8, Diplomacy +2*

*all skills bonuses include racial, ability, ranks and feat bonuses.

Languages: 
Common, Halfling

Attacks:
Fists 1d6+1 damage
Touch of Golden Ice (Fort save DC 14 - 1d6 dex/2d6 dex)


NOTE: If anything is wrong with this, please let me know and I'll alter it.  Also, I am writing this here for approval before going to the Rogues Gallery.  

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 17, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Orvallon!
> 
> OK, I'm not stuck to this concept. I see you could use a cleric. How about an aasimar (ecl +1) paladin 3/cleric 2. He'd keep going as a cleric.
> 
> ...




That sounds good. We have a cleric,  but having someone who can heal backup and also fight well would likely be an asset.

Rayex half celestial is from the Chaotic side of the house of goodness, so I'm not sure what a paladin would have to do with her.  However we do have a halfling monk who might run about with a paladin.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 17, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Here's the character sheet. Posting it here to make sure everything is okay with it and then I'll move it over to the RG.




He looks good, I like the background, well thought out. 

A couple minor rules points

1. He wouldn't need to memorize cure mod wounds, or other cure wounds type spells, since he can spontaneously cast them.

2. The bracers of armor wouldn't stack with the banded armor.  you'd need to get a ring of protection, or a amulet of natural armor.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 17, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Ari'mone of the Order of the Gold Star
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good to me.  Ruleswise, he's fine, just drop a bit of a background on him and he's good to go.  Aeos would make a convenient patron deity for him, for a couple reasons. One of those being that he could show up with the Aasimar Paladin fellow.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Here's the character sheet. Posting it here to make sure everything is okay with it and then I'll move it over to the RG.
> 
> Aidan Re’Trayl
> Male Human
> Cleric 6 level 15,000 exp.




Aidan looks really good, but it looks like you shorted yourself on ability scores. I keep coming up with only a 26 point buy. Maybe its too early in the morning for math. Your AC looks off by one even with the bracer. Again it may be too early for me. Great name. 


Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Ari'mone of the Order of the Gold Star
> 
> Halfling Monk level 6
> 
> Let me know what you all think.




I think he looks like a tough little bugger. Those exalted feats are serious stuff. I guess I need to buy another book. _*sigh* so many books, so little money. _ I look forward to seeing what you come up with for a background. Were you still seeking help with that?

Scotley


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Aidan looks really good, but it looks like you shorted yourself on ability scores. I keep coming up with only a 26 point buy. Maybe its too early in the morning for math. Your AC looks off by one even with the bracer. Again it may be too early for me. Great name.
> 
> 
> Scotley




Yeah, the Ability Scores themselves were right, I just didn't list the cost for DEX, must of been tired too when I typed that part up. The AC is base 10 + 6 for the banded mail + 1 for the enhancement bonus on the mail +2 for the heavy shield which would yeah, but 19. Heh, I did good there.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

NOTE: Edited character sheet up in the RG. Changed things based on both feedbacks and I think I fixed the errors.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 17, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I think he looks like a tough little bugger. Those exalted feats are serious stuff. I guess I need to buy another book. _*sigh* so many books, so little money. _ I look forward to seeing what you come up with for a background. Were you still seeking help with that?
> 
> Scotley




I could use some help, but with the Paladin and myself being both Lawful Good, and if Aeos has allowed monastaries for monk training who follow his philosophy a bit for monks...then it would be rather easy to tie myself to the paladin...  at least at the beginning.  

I wanted to get the crunch down first before creating the background to get the easy part out of the way.    Sometimes coming up with a good background tends to take longer than the actual mechanics.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I could use some help, but with the Paladin and myself being both Lawful Good, and if Aeos has allowed monastaries for monk training who follow his philosophy a bit for monks...then it would be rather easy to tie myself to the paladin...  at least at the beginning.
> 
> I wanted to get the crunch down first before creating the background to get the easy part out of the way.    Sometimes coming up with a good background tends to take longer than the actual mechanics.





Or you could tie your monk to Aidan, as he is a LG cleric of Aeos who lived half his life in a monastery. Or, all three of them could be linked.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 17, 2004)

Since I'm playing a monk, my background will be more simpler than most I think, but here goes something...

I wasn't born in Areastos as I was lead to believe while growing up in the monastary, but was actually born on the border of Shadowen.  I never knew my birth parents because soon after I was born, my family got attacked and I was kidnapped and taken to a witch.  The witch wanted me because I was born with a very strange birth-mark on my right shoulder under a full moon, and she thought I was an omen to something much bigger.  Fortunately, she never got the chance to find out because the goblins that were taking me to her got slaughtered in an attack and I was taken to a monastary of Aeos in Kythraen.  
----the above my character has no knowledge of---

From the monastary, I was trained in the Order of the Gold Star.  When I was ten the masters of the order had heard reports of a possible attack against the monastary, and decided it best to send some of the younger students to another monastary, this one in Araestos.  Upon arrival, I continued my training without hesitation, and soon met a young twelve year old cleric who also was a believer in Aeos, albeit not of the monkish kind.  

They became good friends, and have been friends since.  From time to time I get a strange feeling that something is watching for me, but I don't know what that may be.  It could be a minor paranoia, or something more.  I also don't understand how I came to be empowered with the Touch of Golden Ice, but since the strange power has surfaced, my skin has changed to a goldish tint, and I want to seek out how this has happened.  I believe it has something to do with the Vow I have sworn, but I'm not too sure.

     is this good?


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 17, 2004)

I like it at least.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> I like it at least.




Looks fine to me

Mount Hollysun, mentioned in the IC thread, is a large Aeosian temple complex, with a monastery associated with it. It's in Kythraen, though, and not particularly close to Shadowen, being on the Dawn Shore (the eastern coast of Kythraen.)

I'm still trying to fiddle with a mapping program, since my old hand drawn map doesn't scan well.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 18, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Looks fine to me
> 
> Mount Hollysun, mentioned in the IC thread, is a large Aeosian temple complex, with a monastery associated with it. It's in Kythraen, though, and not particularly close to Shadowen, being on the Dawn Shore (the eastern coast of Kythraen.)
> 
> I'm still trying to fiddle with a mapping program, since my old hand drawn map doesn't scan well.




Cool.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 18, 2004)

So, do you just want us to make our introductory posts in the game thread now or do we still need to wait for anything?


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 18, 2004)

*Aaldar Taluven*

Here's what I have so far, but I have a few questions and a bit more to finish. 

First, I'm not real familiar with BoED and the book is at my friend's house who is out of town until at least Monday.  That said, can I be an exalted wizard?  If so, can I cast santified spells?  What do I need to do to become exalted?

Second, I'm going to be a follower of Delos.  Is there a library, temple, or shrine I could have studied at during my youth?  I need some info on this to complete my background.

Finally, in addition to the free spells I scribe into my spellbook with each level, can I buy scrolls with my money and scribe them in my spellbook if my spellcraft while taking ten allows for automatic success?  My spellbook is gonna be pretty weak if I can't put a few more spells in from second and third levels.

Enough of that, here's what's completed so far:

Aaldar Taluven
Conjuror 6th level 15,000 xp
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height:  5'11"
Weight:  224
Hair:  Dirty Blonde, uncombed bed-head look
Eyes:  Hazel.
Age:  29
Patron Deity:  Karn, Lord of Nature and Protection
Land of Origin:  Kythraen

Str:  8 (-1) [0 points]
Dex:  12 (+1) [4 points]
Con:  14 (+2) [6 points]
Int:  19 (+4) [16 points] [+1 4th level]
Wis:  10 (0) [2 points]
Cha:  8 (-1) [0 points]

Class and Racial Abilities:
Bonus Feat and skillpoints (Human), Proficient with club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff, Arcane Spellcasting, Summoned Weasal familiar (see below), Scribe Scroll as bonus feat, bonus item creation feat at 5th level, conjuration specialization grants one extra conjuration spell per level, but prohibited from casting necromancy and enchantment spells.

Hit Dice: 6d4+12
HP:  26
AC:  11 [+1 Dex.]
AC with Luminous Armor:  16 [+1 Dex., +5 Luminous Armor]
Flat Footed:  10 (15 with Luminous Armor)
Touch:  11
Initiative:  +5 [+1 Dex] [+4 Improved Initiative]
Speed:  30'
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Arcane Spell Failure:  0

Saves:
Fortitude:  +4 [+2 Base] [+2 Con.]
Reflex:  +3 [+2 Base] [+1 Dex.]
Will:  +5 [+5 Base] (+4 on compulsion based saves due to Vow of Obedience)

BAB:  +3

Melee Attack:  +2

Quarterstaff +2  1d6-1/1d6-1  x2
Club  +2  1d6-1  x2
Dagger  +2  1d4-1  19-20 x2

Ranged Attack:  +4
Light Crossbow  +4  1d8  19-20 x2  80'
Club  +4  1d6-1  x2  10'
Dagger  +4  1d4-1  19-20 x2  10'

Feats (as of now):
1st  Scribe Scroll [Wizard bonus]
1st  Spell Focus (Conjuration) [Human]
1st  Sacred Vow
3rd  Vow of Obedience
5th  Craft Wondrous Item [Wizard Bonus]
6th  Improved Initiative

Skills:

Wizard 2x4(1st level)+2x5(2nd-6th level)+9(Human)+36(Int.)=63

Appraise cc  +4 [0 ranks, +4 Int.]
Balance cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Climb cc  -1 [0 ranks, -1 Str.]
Concentration +11 [9 ranks, +2 Con.]
Craft (Alchemy) +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int.]
Craft (Cooking) +7 [3 ranks, +4 Int.]
Decipher Script +6 [2 ranks, +4 Int.]
Diplomacy cc  +1 [0 ranks, -1 Cha., +2 Sacred Vow perfection bonus]
Escape Artist cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Forgery cc  +4 [0 ranks, +4 Int.]
Hide cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Jump cc  -1 [0 ranks, -1 Str.]
Knowledge (Arcana) +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int.]
Knowledge (History) +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int.]
Knowledge (Nature) +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int.]
Knowledge (The Planes) +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int.]
Listen cc  +0(+2) [0 ranks, 0 Wis., +2 Alertness Feat if Chippy is within 5']
Move Silently cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Ride cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Search cc  +4 [0 ranks, +4 Int.]
Spellcraft +15 [9 ranks, +4 Int., +2 Synergy bonus from Know (Arcana)]
Spot cc  +0(+2) [0 ranks, 0 Wis., +2 Alertness feat if Chippy is within 5')
Survival cc  +0(+2) [0 ranks, 0 Wis., +2 Synergy bonus due to Know (Nature)
                            and Know (The Planes)]
Swim cc  -1 [0 ranks, -1 Str]
Tumble cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]
Use Rope cc  +1 [0 ranks, +1 Dex.]

Languages:
Common, Celestial, Draconic, Terran, Auran

Equipment:
2 Monk's outfits (5 gp) [1 worn and 1 in saddlebags, 0 lbs. on body and 2 lbs. in saddlebags], Silver Holy Symbol (25 gp) [Neck, 1 lb.], Backpack (2 gp) [back, 3 lbs.], Bandolier (50 gp) [Chest, 1 lb.],  Spellbook (free) [backpack, 3 lbs.], Blank Spellbook (15 gp) [saddlebags, 3 lbs.], 3 Spell Component Pouches (15 gp) [1 on belt and 2 in saddlebags, 2lbs. on person and 4 lbs in saddlebags], Bedroll (1 sp) [saddlebags, 5 lbs.], Winter Blanket (5 sp) [saddlebags, 3 lbs.], 5 candles (5 cp) [saddlebags, 0 lbs.], 5 Scroll Cases (5 gp) [saddlebags, 2.5 lbs.], 2 oz. of Ink (16 gp) [backpack, 0 lbs.], 2 inkpens (2 sp) [backpack, 0 lbs.], 20 Sheets of Paper (8 gp) [backpack, 1 lb.], Remains of The Protector's of Karn (free) [pocket, 0 lbs.], 10 Rations (5 gp) [saddlebags, 10 lbs.], Waterskin (1 gp) [saddlebags, 4 lbs.], Iron Pot (5 sp) [saddlebags, 10 lbs.], 50' of Silk Rope (10 gp) [saddlebags, 5lbs.], Light Crossbow (35 gp) [Left Shoulder, 4 lbs.], 20 Crossbow Bolts (2 gp) [Left Shoulder, 2 lbs.], Club (free) [saddlebags, 3 lbs.], Quarterstaff (free) [Right Hand (walking stick), 4 lbs.], Dagger (2 gp) [belt, 1 lb.], Everburning Hooded Lantern (110 gp) [Left Hand, 2 lbs.], Wand of Protection from Evil (375 gp) [Bandolier, 0 lbs.], Wand of Detect Magic (375 gp) [Pocket, 0 lbs.], Wand of Silent Image (750 gp) [Bandolier, 0 lbs.], Wand of Web (4500 gp) [Bandolier, 0 lbs.], Wand of Invisibility (4500 gp) [Bandolier, 0 lbs.], Scroll of Tongues (375 gp) [Pocket, .5 lbs.]

86 gp, 1 sp, 5 cp [6 gp, 1 sp, 5 cp in pocket; 80 gp in saddlebags]

Total weight on person: 24.5 lbs.
Light Load: 26.5 lbs or less

Spellbook:
0 Level Spells (16 pages):

Resistance, Acid Splash (Conj), Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Menging, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.

1st Level Spells (9 pages):

Grease (Conj), Obscuring Mist (Conj), Monster Summoning I (Conj), Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Enlarge Person, Identify, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self.

2nd Level Spells (14 pages):

Web (Conj), Summon Monster II (Conj), Ayailla's Radiant Burst, Luminous Armor, Shatter, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray.

3rd Level Spells (21 pages):

Stinking Cloud (Conj), Summon Monster III (Conj), Fireball, Haste, Celestial Aspect, Dispel Magic, Path of the Exalted.


Spells per day:
0 Level:  4+1 Conjuration
1st Level:  4+1 Conjuration
2nd Level:  4+1 Conjuration
3rd Level:  3+1 Conjuration

Normal Memorized Spells:
0 Level:  Read Magic, Message, Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, and Acid Splash (Conj).
1st Level:  Obscuring Mist, Comprehend Languages, Magic Missile, Enlarge Person, and Grease (Conj).
2nd Level:  Luminous Armor, Ayailla's Radiant Burst, Shatter, Rope Trick, and Summon Monster II (Conj).
3rd Level:  Fireball, Haste, Dispel Magic, and Stinking Cloud (Conj).

Appearance:
Aaldar is an odd looking man.  He is of average height, but is a bit overweight.  Most of Aaldar's weight resides in his large belly, which makes his spindly legs and skinny arms look even more lean.  Upon seeing Aaldar it is immediatley apparent he does not worry about his appearance.  His hair is dirty blonde (most likely literally) and his hair always looks as if he just rolled out of bed.  He usually wears his hair quite long until his hair starts to get in the way of his studies at which point he cuts all of his hair off.  Aaldar can't remember the last time he shaved and has a long, scraggly beard and unkempt moustache.  Aaldar enjoys chewing tobacco which has not been very good for his teeth.  He is missing several teeth and his remaining teeth are very yellow.  Aaldar wears very simple clothes that are more utilitarian than fashionable.  He does wear a holy symbol of Delos at all times.
Aaldar appears much older than his 29 years as his skin is weather beaten and wrinkled.

Personality:
Aaldar is viewed by many as aloof and unfriendly, but this is a misperception on the part of others.  Aaldar's mind constantly wanders from his current task as he ponders ways to expand his knowledge.  When his mind wanders, he can sometimes be difficult to bring to the present, hence his label as aloof and unfriendly.  Aaldar is actually quite friendly and makes friends quickly (friends can be a great source of knowledge).  He is quite adept and maintaining his concentration when he's performing a mental exercise of some sort.  Aaldar's main hobby outside of mental enlightenment is cooking.  He is known to make great meals and always prepares generous portions.  In addition to finishing all his meals, Aaldar also "tests" the food as he's preparing it which helps explain his rotund stomach.  Aaldar does not drink as he finds it alters his thinking, but he does enjoy chewing tobacco every waking hour of every day.  He is not very socially adept and has a difficult time understanding humor as he takes what is said very literally.

Background:
Aaldar was the third and final son born to Thev and Isha Taluven.  The Taluvens farmed a small plot of land about a mile outside of the town of Kismae.  The grew enough to feed their family and had just enough surplus to barter for most of their other needs.  The Taluvens were not wealthy, but were able to set aside a few coins each month.  
Thev and his two eldest sons, Faldief and Veitsat, worked the garden, took care of their pigs and livestock, and went to town to trade from sun up until sundown.  Aaldar, on the other hand, being a younger child, wasn't expected to toil and labor to the degree of the other men in the home.  He did help in the fields and enjoyed the work, although he wasn't very adept in the fields.  He enjoyed the silence and the time to think.  Thinking and learning was something Aaldar enjoyed.  He also enjoyed helping his mother prepare lunch and dinner after his morning chores were finished.  Isha, who favored Aaldar, helped him become a fine cook and spoiled him with an extra morsel or two during preparation of meals.  Between lunch and dinner, Aaldar would read.  He was a voracious reader, but the Taluvens owned only three books - The History of The Seven Realms , The Protector's of Karn , and Basics of Magick .  Each of these books were heavily used, read, and reread by Aaldar.  He was especially fond of the book of Karn and dreamt as a youth of being a Sentinel of Karn, helping to protect nature and what is good.  His history text started him on his lifelong passion for history and the magickal tome led to his first forays into arcane lore.  From this book, her first learned how to create light out of nothing.
This first magick spell, learned at age 12, ledThev and Isha to seek more specialized schooling for Aaldar.  They spent the vast majority of their savings to send him to the Boumere Academy in Bissek.  Aaldar excelled at his studies, quickly becoming one of the top in his class in History, Language Arts, Magical Studies, and Studies of the Seven Realms of Existence.  He also dabbled in alchemy, but lacked the natural talent to excel, still he was an above average student.  His only real troubles were math, and fitting in.  It was obvious Aaldar was different than the other students.  In addition to getting his spell book earlier than the others, he was also filling it more quickly with useful spells.  But intelligence wasn't the only thing that set him apart - Aaldar was also teased for being a "soil boy".  Even his masters would tease him about his chewing tobacco.  He was also kidded about being plump.  One warm summer night after being bullied all day, he packed his possessions and headed back to his parent's little home.
The journey home took five days, but thankfully was uneventful, at least until he arrived at the farm.  When he arrived home, he saw ashes where his home had been and saw the charred remains of what had been his mother, father, and Faldief, but could not find the remains of Vietsak.  Aaldar sobbed for he's not quite sure how long.  After grieving, he laid his family's remains to rest and headed to Kismae.  Catching his eye, while walking through the ashes that were once his home, he noticed part of the leather cover of The Protector's of Karn was intact.  He picked up this last remaining link to his past and decided he would head to Karn's Hollow and devote his life to protecting the good and nature.  He continued to Kismae hoping to find out what had happened to his family and possibly reunite with his brother, but there was only confusion in Kismae.  No one knew what happened and Vietsak hadn't been seen.
Aaldar's journey to Karn's Hollow was long, but relatively uneventful.  He enjoyed the solitude and often lost himself in thought.  He thought again about his childhood dreams of becoming a Sentinel of Karn.  Upon reaching Karn's Hollow, Aaldar met with the Sentinels of Karn and told them his story, he impressed the Sentinels with his knowledge of Karn and his use of magick.  He immediately took a Sacred Vow to work with the Sentinels as an understudy.  As he was nearing his the middle of his apprenticeship with the Sentinels, he swore a Vow of Obedience to his master, Ewiel Oahane.  Ewiel took Aaldar under his wing and has led him to the brink of completing his apprenticeship and joining the Sentinels of Karn.  Aaldar's final task was to deliver some books for Ewiel to his Druid friend Thad Tanier that lived in a grove just to the west of Elam's Cleft.

Heavy Horse (Aefie)
Large Animal
Hit Dice:  3d8+6 (19 hp)
Initiative:  +1
Speed:  50' (10 squares)
Armor Class:  13 (-1 Size, +1 Dex., +3 Natural) Touch 10, Flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:  +2/+9
Attack:  Hoof -1 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack:  2 hooves -1 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach:  10 ft./5ft.
Special Attacks:  -
Special Qualities:  Low-light vision, Scent
Saves:  Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities:  Str. 16, Dex. 13, Con. 15, Int. 2, Wis. 12, Cha. 6
Skills:  Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats:  Endurance, Run
Environment:  Temperate Plains
Organization:  Domesticated
Challenge Rating:  1
Advancement:  -
Level Adjustment:  -
The statistics presented here describe large breeds of working horses such as Clydesdales. These animals are usually ready for heavy work by age three. A heavy horse cannot fight while carrying a rider.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a heavy horse is up to 200 pounds; a medium load, 201–400 pounds; and a heavy load, 401–600 pounds. A heavy horse can drag 3,000 pounds.

Mule (Eist)
Large Animal
Hit Dice:	3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	13 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+2/+9
Attack:	Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack:	2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats:	Alertness, Endurance
Environment:	Warm plains
Organization:	Domesticated
Challenge Rating:	1
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
Mules are sterile crossbreeds of donkeys and horses. A mule is similar to a light horse, but slightly stronger and more agile.
Combat
A mule’s powerful kick can be dangerous.
Carrying Capacity: A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231–460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461–690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds.
Skills: Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

Familiar:
Weasel (Chippy)
Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:	6 (13 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class:	17 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +3 Nat. Armor), touch 14, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	+5/–9
Attack:	Bite +7 melee (1d3–4)
Full Attack:	Bite +7 melee (1d3–4)
Space/Reach:	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	Attach
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6
Abilities:	Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 5
Skills:	Balance +10, Climb +10, Hide +11, Move Silently +8, Spot +3
Feats:	Weapon Finesse
Environment:	Temperate hills
Organization:	Solitary
Challenge Rating:	1/4
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
These little mammals are aggressive predators but usually confine themselves to smaller prey. The statistics presented here can also apply to ferrets.
Combat
Attach (Ex): If a weasel hits with a bite attack, it uses its powerful jaws to latch onto the opponent’s body and automatically deals bite damage each round it remains attached. An attached weasel loses its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class and has an AC of 12. An attached weasel can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself. To remove an attached weasel through grappling, the opponent must achieve a pin against the creature.
Skills: Weasels have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. They use their Dexterity modifier for Climb checks. A weasel can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.

Alertness (Ex): While a familiar is within arm’s reach, the master gains the Alertness feat.
Improved Evasion (Ex): When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.
Share Spells: At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit.
If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell with a target of “You” on his familiar (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself.
A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast).
Empathic Link (Su): The master has an empathic link with his familiar out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The master cannot see through the familiar’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically. Because of the limited nature of the link, only general emotional content can be communicated.
Because of this empathic link, the master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.
Deliver Touch Spells (Su): If the master is 3rd level or higher, a familiar can deliver touch spells for him. If the master and the familiar are in contact at the time the master casts a touch spell, he can designate his familiar as the “toucher.” The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as the master could. As usual, if the master casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates.
Speak with Master (Ex): If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> So, do you just want us to make our introductory posts in the game thread now or do we still need to wait for anything?




By all means introduce yourselves!

The storm is roaring, the adventure is waiting!


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far, but I have a few questions and a bit more to finish.
> 
> First, I'm not real familiar with BoED and the book is at my friend's house who is out of town until at least Monday.  That said, can I be an exalted wizard?  If so, can I cast santified spells?  What do I need to do to become exalted?




Yes to all of that, basically what you need to do depends on what path you want to take. If you want to just cast some of the good spells out of the Exalted Deeds book, all you have to do is add them to your spell book.

If you want to, for example, take the Celestial Mystic prestige class later, then there are specific feats you'll need to take.  Servant of the Heavens, Sacred Vow, and Vow of Abstinence.



			
				Cryndo said:
			
		

> Second, I'm going to be a follower of Delos.  Is there a library, temple, or shrine I could have studied at during my youth?  I need some info on this to complete my background.




Oddly enough, the god of knowledge has many temples and shrines, and libraries. The most celebrated of these are the Great Library of Araes, in Araestos, and the Vale of Delos, in northern Mordwyr, fairly near that nation's border with Shadowen.



			
				Cryndo said:
			
		

> Finally, in addition to the free spells I scribe into my spellbook with each level, can I buy scrolls with my money and scribe them in my spellbook if my spellcraft while taking ten allows for automatic success?  My spellbook is gonna be pretty weak if I can't put a few more spells in from second and third levels.




Fear not, to put additional spells in your spellbook, just pay the cost of scribing them in. Once the character is in the game, of course,the normal process applies.  Since you don't have the book for the exalted stuff available, I'd suggest just leaving yourself a few "empty" slots in your book, which you can fill once the book is in hand.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Orvallon,

Here's a preliminary version of my character.
I desided to go with an Aasimar ranger 2/paladin3. he'll keep going as a paladin. I still need to work on the equipment. I should have a working character by tomorrow, and I'll make an introductory post.

Could you amend your 1st post to show the game thread, the rogue's gallery, and all other campaign relevant info. This way, we won't need to spend time searching the posts for info: it'll all be on the 1st post.

Also, please comment my character.
Cheers,

SG

Kaltesis Sunray
Male Aasimar
Ranger 2 / Paladin 3 / Aasimar ECL 1 15,000 exp. 
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 170 lbs
Hair: Sholder lenght blond (almost gold)
Eyes: Silver gray
Age: 22
Patron Deity: Aeos 
Land of Origin: Araestos

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Con: 12 (+2) [4 points] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
Cha: 17 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial, +1 level 4] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Aasimar
Acid Cold Electricity resistance 5
Light once per day cast as sorceror of character’s level
+2 racial bonus on listen and spot checks
Darkvision 60ft

Ranger abilities
1st favored enemy : undead, 
Track, 
Wild Empathy (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

Paladin
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
Aura of Good (Ex): The power of a paladin’s aura of good (see the detect good spell) is equal to her paladin level.
Detect Evil (Sp): At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell.
Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, a paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. She adds her Charisma bonus (if any) to her attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level. If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.
Divine Grace (Su): At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws.
Lay on Hands (Su): Beginning at 2nd level, a paladin with a Charisma score of 12 or higher can heal wounds (her own or those of others) by touch. Each day she can heal a total number of hit points of damage equal to her paladin level x her Charisma bonus. A paladin may choose to divide her healing among multiple recipients, and she doesn’t have to use it all at once. Using lay on hands is a standard action.
Alternatively, a paladin can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The paladin decides how many of her daily allotment of points to use as damage after successfully touching an undead creature.
Aura of Courage (Su): Beginning at 3rd level, a paladin is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of her gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.
This ability functions while the paladin is conscious, but not if she is unconscious or dead.
Divine Health (Ex): At 3rd level, a paladin gains immunity to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases.

Hit Dice: 5d10 +5
HP: 45
AC: 18 (10 base, +1 dex,, +7 elven chain mail +2)
Flat Footed: 17 
Touch: 11
Init: +0 
Speed: 30ft base 
Armor Check Penalty: -2
Arcane Spell Failure: 20%

Saves:
Fortitude +9 [+5 base, +1 Con, +3 Divine Grace]
Reflex +7 [+3 base, +1 Dex, +3 Divine Grace]
Will +7[+1 base, +3 Wis., +3 Divine Grace]

BAB: +5

Melee Attack: 
+1 Greatsword : +7 to hit, 2d6+4 damage 19–20/x2 Slashing
[to hit : +4 base +2 stenght, +1 enhancement ; damage 2d6 base, +3 strenght (2 handed), +1 enhancement]

Ranged Attack: +6
Longbow, composite +2 strenght : +8 to hit


Longbow, composite +2 strenght	100 gp	1d8	x3	110 ft.	3 lb.	Piercing
Arrows (20)	1 gp	—	—	—	3 lb.	—


Feats: 
Celestial bloodline : can use protection from evil 3x/day and bless 1x/day as a spell like ability using the caracter’s level as caster level (1sr level)
Light to dailight : can cast daylight or light 3x/day
Track (ranger 1)
2 weapon fighting

Skills:
Ranger 6x4(rabger 1st level)+6 (ranger level 2) +2*3 (paladin levels 1-3) = 36 

Diplomacy –Paladin (Cha) : +8 [5 ranks +3 cha]
Handle Animal –Paladin, ranger (Cha) : +11 [8 ranks +3 cha]
Heal –Paladin, ranger (Wis) : +4 [1ranks +3 wis] 
Knowledge -ranger (nature) (Int) : +5 [5 ranks]
Knowledge-Paladin (religion) (Int) : +1 [1 rank]
Knowledge (dongeoneering) (Int) : +1 [1 rank]
Listen -ranger (Wis) : +10 [+5 ranks, +3 wis, +2 racial]
Ride –Paladin, ranger (Dex) : +0 [1 ranks, +1 dex, -2 armor]
Sense Motive –Paladin (Wis) : +4 [1 rank, +3 wis]
Spot - ranger (Wis) +10 [+5 ranks +3 wis, +2 racial]
Survival - ranger (Wis) : +8 [5 ranks +3 wis]

Languages
Common, Celestial

Equipment:
+1 greatsword 8 lb, 2350 gp
+2 elven chainmail, 20 pounds, 8150 gp
ring pf feather faling, 2200gp

History :
Kaltesis was an orphan. As a child, he was left on the doorstep of an old couple in [insert appropriate region] that raised him. They thought him the way of the forest, and he learned to become a ranger.

However, he knew that this was not his calling, and after his two adoptive parents were killed by [insert appropriate undead], he set out to find his path. Afer some adventuring involving destroying undead, he found himself almost dying, roming the wilderness, and had a vision of Aeos, Lord of the Sun. He found a church of Aos, and trained to become a holy warrior of the Lightbringer.

Personality :
Kaltesis hates undead and wished to rid the world of them.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Orvallon,
> 
> Here's a preliminary version of my character.
> I desided to go with an Aasimar ranger 2/paladin3. he'll keep going as a paladin. I still need to work on the equipment. I should have a working character by tomorrow, and I'll make an introductory post.
> ...




One thing that needs to be clear is that you don't have a "level" of outsider.  I don't use the savage species method, never have.  So there is no first 1d8 hit die, any more then a human being gets a hit die for being human.

Also, where did the celestial bloodline feat come from?  It's not in any of the books being used for the campaign, so far as I can tell.  The only bloodline rules I've seen for 3.5 are in Unearthed Arcana, a book I tend to avoid unless I'm trying to run a specialist campaign, but that feat doesn't appear there.

Also there should likely be a third d10 for hit dice.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

I've changed my signature to reflect the information relevant to the game. I'll be putting some of the general background material and setting info into the Rogue's Gallery as well, though it'll be posted here first.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 18, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> One thing that needs to be clear is that you don't have a "level" of outsider.  I don't use the savage species method, never have.  So there is no first 1d8 hit die, any more then a human being gets a hit die for being human.
> 
> Also, where did the celestial bloodline feat come from?  It's not in any of the books being used for the campaign, so far as I can tell.  The only bloodline rules I've seen for 3.5 are in Unearthed Arcana, a book I tend to avoid unless I'm trying to run a specialist campaign, but that feat doesn't appear there.
> 
> Also there should likely be a third d10 for hit dice.




Sorry by bad for the d8, that came from an earlier build.
I used the Races of Faerun book for specific Aasimar feats. I'm fine with changing them, if you don't want me to use that book. The feats aren't overpowered though, and I felt they werein-line with the caracter.

I have no problem with changing them though.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 18, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Sorry by bad for the d8, that came from an earlier build.
> I used the Races of Faerun book for specific Aasimar feats. I'm fine with changing them, if you don't want me to use that book. The feats aren't overpowered though, and I felt they werein-line with the caracter.
> 
> I have no problem with changing them though.
> ...




go ahead and switch out those RoF feats, for something in one of the books we're using. I added complete Divine to the list, as well, so there might be something of use to you there.   Of course my take on  all the Faerun stuff is that it's generally poorly balanced, or not atall. Probably why I avoid the Forgotten Realms like the plague.  Of course, other folks love em, so there's no accounting for taste!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 18, 2004)

In 3.5 ranger has d8 hit dice, so I think you should be at 2d8 + 3d10


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

Also, you have 6 skill points as a paladin.  You claimed at least 7 ranks with 
those points.  Either 1 rank of diplomacy, or knowldege, relegion or sense motive is cross class.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> go ahead and switch out those RoF feats, for something in one of the books we're using. I added complete Divine to the list, as well, so there might be something of use to you there.   Of course my take on  all the Faerun stuff is that it's generally poorly balanced, or not atall. Probably why I avoid the Forgotten Realms like the plague.  Of course, other folks love em, so there's no accounting for taste!




Cool, I'll change the feats.
I'll also correct the HD for the ranger (d8 for rangers, that's news to me!)

So, just to make sure I don't hunt for the wrong feats, when you say the "complete Divine" do you mean Defenders of the faith book? If not, I don't have the complete divine book. In that case, would you have a recommendation for 2 feats for an undead hating ranger/paladin?

Thanks and cheers!

SG


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll change the feats.
> I'll also correct the HD for the ranger (d8 for rangers, that's news to me!)
> 
> So, just to make sure I don't hunt for the wrong feats, when you say the "complete Divine" do you mean Defenders of the faith book? If not, I don't have the complete divine book. In that case, would you have a recommendation for 2 feats for an undead hating ranger/paladin?
> ...



Rangers, changed to d8 hd when 3.5 came out.  Same time they went from 4 to 6 skill points.  Complete Divine is the 3.5 update for Defenders of the Faith.  Just as Complete Warrior is the 3.5 update of Sword and Fist.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 19, 2004)

Just a quick question witht he upcoming battle. Are we going to post our actions in our initiative order, or just post as we can and then have the turn worked out once we all post?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll change the feats.
> I'll also correct the HD for the ranger (d8 for rangers, that's news to me!)
> 
> So, just to make sure I don't hunt for the wrong feats, when you say the "complete Divine" do you mean Defenders of the faith book? If not, I don't have the complete divine book. In that case, would you have a recommendation for 2 feats for an undead hating ranger/paladin?
> ...



 One that might be very handy is improved smiting.  It makes your smite attack a good aligned attack for getting past DR, and gives an extra d6 damage.

Also possibly Improved favored enemy, which let's you do +3 damage to your favored enemy, over and above normal.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> Just a quick question witht he upcoming battle. Are we going to post our actions in our initiative order, or just post as we can and then have the turn worked out once we all post?




Post as you can, but only once per round, I'll work out what happens mechanically from there.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

Also, the feat Nemesis from BoED, which adds 1d6 to all attack damage against your favored enemy, and can detect them in a 60' radius without error.

Or there's a feat chain: Take Nimbus of Light, which gives you +2 to all diplomacy and sense motive checks against good people, and then take Holy Radiance, which means that every round, undead within 10' of you take 1d4 damage.

In a level you can take Exalted Turning, which means that everything you turn also takes 3d6 damage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 19, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Also, the feat Nemesis from BoED, which adds 1d6 to all attack damage against your favored enemy, and can detect them in a 60' radius without error.
> 
> Or there's a feat chain: Take Nimbus of Light, which gives you +2 to all diplomacy and sense motive checks against good people, and then take Holy Radiance, which means that every round, undead within 10' of you take 1d4 damage.
> 
> In a level you can take Exalted Turning, which means that everything you turn also takes 3d6 damage.




Wow! I like those feats! Too bad I don't have the book of exalted deeds.
ok, I'm swapping my character to a human, so I get 2 extra feats. I'll basically take all four feats you recommended!  

Here's my character:

Kaltesis Ghoulbane
Male Human
Ranger 2 / Paladin 3 / Cleric 1 15,000 exp. 
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 170 lbs
Hair: Shoulder lenght black
Eyes: gray
Age: 22
Patron Deity: Aeos 
Land of Origin: Araestos

Str: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Dex: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Con: 12 (+2) [4 points] 
Int: 10 (+0) [2 points] 
Wis: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Cha: 15 (+2) [6 points, +1 level 4] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
Ranger abilities
1st favored enemy : undead
Track, 
Wild Empathy (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.
Paladin
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).
Aura of Good (Ex): The power of a paladin’s aura of good (see the detect good spell) is equal to her paladin level.
Detect Evil (Sp): At will, a paladin can use detect evil, as the spell.
Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, a paladin may attempt to smite evil with one normal melee attack. She adds her Charisma bonus (if any) to her attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level. If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.
Divine Grace (Su): At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws.
Lay on Hands (Su): Beginning at 2nd level, a paladin with a Charisma score of 12 or higher can heal wounds (her own or those of others) by touch. Each day she can heal a total number of hit points of damage equal to her paladin level x her Charisma bonus. A paladin may choose to divide her healing among multiple recipients, and she doesn’t have to use it all at once. Using lay on hands is a standard action.
Alternatively, a paladin can use any or all of this healing power to deal damage to undead creatures. Using lay on hands in this way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn’t provoke an attack of opportunity. The paladin decides how many of her daily allotment of points to use as damage after successfully touching an undead creature.
Aura of Courage (Su): Beginning at 3rd level, a paladin is immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of her gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.
This ability functions while the paladin is conscious, but not if she is unconscious or dead.
Divine Health (Ex): At 3rd level, a paladin gains immunity to all diseases, including supernatural and magical diseases.
Cleric
Turn undead, spells


Hit Dice: 2d8 + 3d10 +1d8 +6
HP: 48
AC: 18 (10 base, +1 dex, +7 elven chain mail +2)
Flat Footed: 17 
Touch: 11
Init: +0 
Speed: 30ft base 
Armor Check Penalty: -2
Arcane Spell Failure: 20%

Saves:
Fortitude +8 [+5 base, +1 Con, +2 Divine Grace]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +1 Dex, +2 Divine Grace]
Will +5 [+1 base, +2 Wis., +2 Divine Grace]

BAB: +5 or +3/+3 (2 handed, with offhand weapon smaller)

Melee Attack: 
(usually right hand: longsword, left: handaxe)

Right hand (main hand)
Longsword +5 to hit, 1d8+2 damage 19–20/x2 — 4 lb. Slashing 
Flail +5 to hit, 1d8+2 damage  x2 — 5 lb. Bludgeoning (Spare weapon)
Sword short +5 to hit, 1d6+2 damage  19–20/x2 — 2 lb. Piercing (Spare weapon)
Axe, throwing +5 to hit, 1d6+2 damage  x2 10 ft. 2 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)

Left hand (offhand)
Handaxe +5 to hit 1d6+1 damage   x3 — 3 lb. Slashing
Hammer, light +5 to hit 1d4+1 damage   x2 20 ft. 2 lb. Bludgeoning (Spare weapon)
Sword short +5 to hit 1d6+1 damage   19–20/x2 — 2 lb. Piercing (Spare weapon)
Axe, throwing +5 to hit 1d6+1 damage   x2 10 ft. 2 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)

[to hit : +5 base (or +3 if 2 weapon fighting ) +2 strenght (+1 offhand); damage  base, +2 strenght (+1 offhand)]

Ranged Attack:
Longbow, composite +2 strenght: +8 to hit 1d8+2 damage x3 110 ft. Piercing
2 throwing axes  +8 to hit, 1d6+2 damage   x2  10 ft. Slashing


Feats: 
Nemesis (BoED) (human feat): 1d6 to all attack damage against your favored enemy, and can detect them in a 60' radius without error
Nimbus of Light (BoED) (level 1 feat) +2 to all diplomacy and sense motive checks against good people
Holy Radiance (BoED) (level 3 feat) every round, undead within 10' of you take 1d4 damage.
Exalted Turning (BoED) (level 6 feat) everything you turn also takes 3d6 damage

Track (ranger 1)
2 weapon fighting (ranger level 2)

Skills:
Ranger 6x4(ranger 1st level)+6 (ranger level 2) +2*3 (paladin levels 1-3) +2 cleric +9 (human)= 36 

Diplomacy –Paladin (Cha) : +7 [5 ranks +2 cha]
Handle Animal –Paladin, ranger (Cha) : +10 [8 ranks +2 cha]
Heal –Paladin, ranger (Wis) : +3 [1ranks +2 wis] 
Knowledge -ranger (nature) (Int) : +5 [5 ranks]
Knowledge-Paladin (religion) (Int) : +1 [1 rank]
Knowledge (dongeoneering) (Int) : +1 [1 rank]
Listen -ranger (Wis) : +7 [+5 ranks, +2 wis]
Ride –Paladin, ranger (Dex) : +0 [1 ranks, +1 dex, -2 armor]
Sense Motive –Paladin (Wis) : +3 [1 rank, +2 wis]
Spot - ranger (Wis) +7 [+5 ranks +2 wis]
Survival - ranger (Wis) : +7 [5 ranks +2 wis]

Languages
Common, Celestial

Equipment:

+2 elven chainmail, 20 pounds, 8150 gp

Hammer, light 1 gp 1d3 1d4 x2 20 ft. 2 lb. Bludgeoning (Spare weapon)
Handaxe 6 gp 1d4 1d6 x3 — 3 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)
Sword short 10 gp 1d4 1d6 19–20/x2 — 2 lb. Piercing (Spare weapon)
Axe, throwing 8 gp 1d4 1d6 x2 10 ft. 2 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)
Longsword 15 gp 1d6 1d8 19–20/x2 — 4 lb. Slashing 
Flail 8 gp 1d6 1d8 x2 — 5 lb. Bludgeoning (Spare weapon)
Sword short 10 gp 1d4 1d6 19–20/x2 — 2 lb. Piercing (Spare weapon)
Axe, throwing 8 gp 1d4 1d6 x2 10 ft. 2 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)
Axe, throwing 8 gp 1d4 1d6 x2 10 ft. 2 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)
Axe, throwing 8 gp 1d4 1d6 x2 10 ft. 2 lb. Slashing (Spare weapon)

History :
Kaltesis was an orphan. As a child, he was left on the doorstep of an old couple in [insert appropriate region] that raised him. They thought him the way of the forest, and he learned to become a ranger.

However, he knew that this was not his calling, and after his two adoptive parents were killed by [insert appropriate undead], he set out to find his path. Afer some adventuring involving destroying undead, he found himself almost dying, roming the wilderness, and had a vision of Aeos, Lord of the Sun. He found a church of Aos, and trained to become a holy warrior of the Lightbringer.

Personality :
Kaltesis hates undead and wished to rid the world of them.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Wow! I like those feats! Too bad I don't have the book of exalted deeds.
> ok, I'm swapping my character to a human, so I get 2 extra feats. I'll basically take all four feats you recommended!



Those feats look good 

On the equipment side, you have 13,000 gp to spend, but only 6500 of that can be spent on one item. 

Go ahead and finalize your gear, and post him in the RG, so we can get him into the game.


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 19, 2004)

*Character Almost Finished!*

I've updated my character (see post 122), but I need some help to finalize my background.  I've taken a look at the BoED and know now what I want to play.  I want to move to the Sentinel of Bharrai PrC and have changed my feats to comply with entry to this class.  I've taken the sacred vow and vow of obedience and now need to know who I'm obedient too?  Does this PrC fit within the parameters of the game?  If so, please give me details about the appropriate organization or church for me to associate with.

Minor question, it seems there is a potion belt that I remember seeing.  Is there also a wand belt of some sort?  If so how much does it cost and how many wands does it hold?

I can have my completed character up by tomorrow.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 19, 2004)

The cool thing about Pbp games is that you don't need the entire party completely finished by the time the game starts, just enough people to get it started.  

I just posted my character introduction.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> I've updated my character (see post 122), but I need some help to finalize my background.  I've taken a look at the BoED and know now what I want to play.  I want to move to the Sentinel of Bharrai PrC and have changed my feats to comply with entry to this class.  I've taken the sacred vow and vow of obedience and now need to know who I'm obedient too?  Does this PrC fit within the parameters of the game?  If so, please give me details about the appropriate organization or church for me to associate with.
> 
> Minor question, it seems there is a potion belt that I remember seeing.  Is there also a wand belt of some sort?  If so how much does it cost and how many wands does it hold?
> 
> ...




Sentinels of Karn are the "local" equivalent to Sentinels of Bharrai. Karn is a lesser deity of nature and protection, whose symbology, conveniently, is ursine.

My tabletop players and I have used a "bandolier" in play, they cost 50gp, hold 4 wands and 4 potions, and make it a free action to access either. They weigh 1 lb.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> My tabletop players and I have used a "bandolier" in play, they cost 50gp, hold 4 wands and 4 potions, and make it a free action to access either. They weigh 1 lb.





I definetively want one of those after the battle is over, if it is possible to aquire it that is.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Orvallon!

My character is up on the Rogues gallery.
Can I just jump in the battle? My hook could be that I've been tracking these undead but I never managed to catch up with them? How does that sound?

I read all the posts, but I can't seem to remember if there's a specific reason why we're all going to that town. Is there one? Any suggestions on an alternate hook, if the one I suggested doesn't work?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Orvallon!
> 
> My character is up on the Rogues gallery.
> Can I just jump in the battle? My hook could be that I've been tracking these undead but I never managed to catch up with them? How does that sound?
> ...



Heya Steve.

That elven chainmail +2 is a bit pricey for your limits. (6,500 single item max)
If you made it +1 it would work. It would also give you some money, maybe enough for a magic weapon, for example.

That hook won't work, for reasons that will hopefully soon be revealed. There is no specific reason for everyone to be at the inn, so why don't we use the notion that your character is travelling to Mt. Hollysun to study a rare tome on the undead.  Elam's Cleft is just on the way.  So, you'll start out upstairs in your room, where you were resting (or trying to), till the fighting started down below.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Somes rules minutiae*

On Frea's auras, what is a swift action?  It's not something I'm familiar with, though I've seen it mentioned once or twice.

On Oxana's actions, Starting a song is a standard action, as is using a spell-like ability.  So she couldn't do both in the same round.  Also, I don't think bless and inspire courage stack, since they both provide morale bonuses.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> On Oxana's actions, Starting a song is a standard action, as is using a spell-like ability.  So she couldn't do both in the same round.  Also, I don't think bless and inspire courage stack, since they both provide morale bonuses.




Edited post, should be OK now.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Heya Steve.
> That elven chainmail +2 is a bit pricey for your limits. (6,500 single item max)
> If you made it +1 it would work. It would also give you some money, maybe enough for a magic weapon, for example.
> That hook won't work, for reasons that will hopefully soon be revealed. There is no specific reason for everyone to be at the inn, so why don't we use the notion that your character is travelling to Mt. Hollysun to study a rare tome on the undead.  Elam's Cleft is just on the way.  So, you'll start out upstairs in your room, where you were resting (or trying to), till the fighting started down below.




Hey Orvallon!

I thought the +2 chain was ok. It costs 5,250gp and the max is 6,500.
Am I missing something? If you want, I'll swap swap it. No biggie. I'll wait for your reply, then write my first post.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Orvallon!
> 
> I thought the +2 chain was ok. It costs 5,250gp and the max is 6,500.
> Am I missing something? If you want, I'll swap swap it. No biggie. I'll wait for your reply, then write my first post.
> ...



+2 chainmail is fine.  The +2 _elven_ chainmail would have been a problem.

Carry on.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> +2 chainmail is fine.  The +2 _elven_ chainmail would have been a problem.
> Carry on.




Gotcha.
So my character is done. My first post will be coming soon.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> On Frea's auras, what is a swift action?  It's not something I'm familiar with, though I've seen it mentioned once or twice.




Swift Actions are from Miniatures Handbook (the source for the Marshall). I'll dig up my copy of MH and get you a summary in a half-hour or so. I haven't actually used it in one of my games yet, but it looks like an interesting concept. 

Okay, the Marshall has aura's which are somewhat like the Bard's buff abilities for the party. They can start or change an aura as a _swift_  action. This is sort of like a free action, but a bit more useful and you only get one in a given round. Normally, these actions only take place on your turn in the initative order. The Marshall can drop his aura as a free action. Basically, it allows the Marshall to start or change his buff while still engaging in normal actions without penalty. There are also swift spells in the MH that can be learned. They are normally very quick versions of low level spells. They typically last only one round. This gives the caster a chance to take a one round boost while still engaged in normal activity. Some spells that have swift versions include fly, expedicious retreat, and invisability. Hope this helps. 

BTW, The Marshall's unique ability is to grant troops under his control an extra move action not a swift action--my former post was in error. 

Scotley


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Swift Actions are from Miniatures Handbook (the source for the Marshall). I'll dig up my copy of MH and get you a summary in a half-hour or so. I haven't actually used it in one of my games yet, but it looks like an interesting concept.
> 
> Okay, the Marshall has aura's which are somewhat like the Bard's buff abilities for the party. They can start or change an aura as a _swift_  action. This is sort of like a free action, but a bit more useful and you only get one in a given round. Normally, these actions only take place on your turn in the initative order. The Marshall can drop his aura as a free action. Basically, it allows the Marshall to start or change his buff while still engaging in normal actions without penalty. There are also swift spells in the MH that can be learned. They are normally very quick versions of low level spells. They typically last only one round. This gives the caster a chance to take a one round boost while still engaged in normal activity. Some spells that have swift versions include fly, expedicious retreat, and invisability. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...




Swift actions, were updated in the XPH to take place any time during the round.  Some of the ones in that book are defensive.  However, you are still limited to one swift action in a round.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 19, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Swift actions, were updated in the XPH to take place any time during the round.  Some of the ones in that book are defensive.  However, you are still limited to one swift action in a round.  Hope this helps.




Good enough.  I don't generally use psionics as a separate bit in my games, aside from such monsters monsters as come so equipped in their standard forms.

The upshot is that the Marshall can only start one aura a round, but I think their writeup says they can keep one active.  I'm not sure how they'd do that, given that their method is by talking, kicking butts, whatever.

So, we'll assume that Frea had one of his auras up, and only turned on one with his swift action.

Anyway, soon as Erkenbrand and Frea inform their poor bastard DM what they intend to do the poor innocent, much put upon monsters, we'll close out this round and we'll let Ghoulsbane join the mayhem.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Good enough.  I don't generally use psionics as a separate bit in my games, aside from such monsters monsters as come so equipped in their standard forms.
> 
> .



Oh, I wasn't saying anything about psionics.  Just for some reason that's where they decided to update the rule.  As well as, several feats that have nothing to do with psionics.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm posting here and in the IC thread: Frea's current aura up is Over the Top (last post edited to take this into account).


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 20, 2004)

*Reason*

Orvallon,

I've finished everything for my character except for two minor details I need your help with.  Both involve my background which is posted on post 122.  First, where would the Sentinels of Karn meet and train new recruits?  Second, I plan to enter into the PrC next level, so what task would Ewiel be sending me near Elam's Cleft for?
I'll put those two finishing touches on my background in the morning, try to figure out how to put my character in the Rogue's Gallery, and introduce myself to the game.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> Orvallon,
> 
> I've finished everything for my character except for two minor details I need your help with.  Both involve my background which is posted on post 122.  First, where would the Sentinels of Karn meet and train new recruits?  Second, I plan to enter into the PrC next level, so what task would Ewiel be sending me near Elam's Cleft for?
> I'll put those two finishing touches on my background in the morning, try to figure out how to put my character in the Rogue's Gallery, and introduce myself to the game.
> Thanks for your help.




The Sentinels of Karn, by their nature, are a fairly decentralized bunch. They don't have the monolithic structure of Aeosian or Talmorner organizations.

However, they do have a center of sorts at the Bjorngaard Valley, in Jordheim, and another at Karn's Hollow, in the Argentwood in Southern Kythraen.  For convenience, we'll say you went to Karn's Hollow to join the Sentinels, and that Ewiel sent you to Elam's Cleft on a simple errand to deliver a few books to a friend of his there, named Thad Tanier, a druid whose grove is just west of the Cleft.  You arrived in Elam's Cleft earlier in the day, and after being assured that Toby, the Chin's stableboy, would show you the way to Tanier's grove the next day, if the weather broke, retired to your room to rest.

Of course, the sounds of battle have somewhat disturbed your sleep, and you were having vague, disquieting dreams in any case.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, Larris wasn't really expecting trouble and is wearing only leather rather than his good armor and his shield is with it in the pile of gear near his table. Since he got tagged anyway it doesn't much matter, but I wanted to be honest. Larris will take his five foot step to flank one of the remaining horrors if posible. If not he will move toward the one Aiden is facing. 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Larris wasn't really expecting trouble and is wearing only leather rather than his good armor and his shield is with it in the pile of gear near his table. Since he got tagged anyway it doesn't much matter, but I wanted to be honest. Larris will take his five foot step to flank one of the remaining horrors if posible. If not he will move toward the one Aiden is facing.
> 
> Scotley




Noted, though indeed the thing did roll a 20 for it's attack, and then a 19 for the confirmation, which was what the post was meant to convey. A well driven strike.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Oh, I wasn't saying anything about psionics.  Just for some reason that's where they decided to update the rule.  As well as, several feats that have nothing to do with psionics.




Understood 

I was trying to explain why I hadn't acquired that book, and thus why I hadn't seen that rule


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Noted, though indeed the thing did roll a 20 for it's attack, and then a 19 for the confirmation, which was what the post was meant to convey. A well driven strike.




So I noted. Ouch! Larris will continue to attack. 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> So I noted. Ouch! Larris will continue to attack.
> 
> Scotley




Indeed, though he'll have to go play with some other eldritch ugly from beyond the grave, he's more or less used up his first play pal.

On a vaguely related note, are people alright with the way the action is being regulated and described?


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Indeed, though he'll have to go play with some other eldritch ugly from beyond the grave, he's more or less used up his first play pal.
> 
> On a vaguely related note, are people alright with the way the action is being regulated and described?





I've really liked the flow so far. Except for the fact that Aidan got surrounded at the very beginning everything has gone great.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> On a vaguely related note, are people alright with the way the action is being regulated and described?




I'm very pleased with the way its going. I have a chance to check in at least a couple of times a day, so it works well for me. I wasn't complaining about the armor. I just didn't want credit for a higher AC than Larris had coming (okay I wanted it, but I knew it wasn't deserved). 

Larris will hopefully be able to take a five foot step and find a new playmate, but failing that he will try to move and maybe even flank the one on Aiden. Of course by the time the everyone gets a turn the situation may have changed. 

Scotley


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 20, 2004)

*Hit Points*

I think I might have done my hit points wrong after looking at the hit points of the other characters.  I took max hp at 1st (4) + half my hit die for levels 2-6 (2x5=10) + my Con. modifier (6x2=12) which equals 26.  It appears that I messed up in halving my hit die for levels 2-6.  I take it I'm supposed to alternate between 2 and 3 hp per level after first level.  If that is the case, do I gain 2 at even or odd levels?


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'm very pleased with the way its going. I have a chance to check in at least a couple of times a day, so it works well for me. I wasn't complaining about the armor. I just didn't want credit for a higher AC than Larris had coming (okay I wanted it, but I knew it wasn't deserved).
> 
> Larris will hopefully be able to take a five foot step and find a new playmate, but failing that he will try to move and maybe even flank the one on Aiden. Of course by the time the everyone gets a turn the situation may have changed.
> 
> Scotley




Most likely. Though there is only one of the lesser critters still mobile, unless more of them are what caused those screams in the kitchen.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> I think I might have done my hit points wrong after looking at the hit points of the other characters.  I took max hp at 1st (4) + half my hit die for levels 2-6 (2x5=10) + my Con. modifier (6x2=12) which equals 26.  It appears that I messed up in halving my hit die for levels 2-6.  I take it I'm supposed to alternate between 2 and 3 hp per level after first level.  If that is the case, do I gain 2 at even or odd levels?




even at even, odd at odd


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Understood
> 
> I was trying to explain why I hadn't acquired that book, and thus why I hadn't seen that rule




Oh, I don't own the book.  It's now in the SRD.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 20, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't own the book.  It's now in the SRD.




So I noted after we had our discussion here


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 20, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> On a vaguely related note, are people alright with the way the action is being regulated and described?




I think you're doing a darn fine job.
I aspecially like the way you're putting in small details that build the atmosphere (i.e. the spell from the celestial and the angelic singing).
I also like the way you've tied in my character. 
Awesome!

Cheers,

SG

PS: I've added to the personality of my character. He sleeps in armor (light armor), weapons ready, to fight at any time


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll finish the round tonight, to give everybody a chance to post.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> I'll finish the round tonight, to give everybody a chance to post.




Cool, once Larris gets a chance he will try a shield charge on one of the baddies in the kitchen. Normal charge attack with the shield followed by a free trip attack--a touch attack to knock prone. First time I've ever used the feat, but it looks like fun. 

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 22, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Cool, once Larris gets a chance he will try a shield charge on one of the baddies in the kitchen. Normal charge attack with the shield followed by a free trip attack--a touch attack to knock prone. First time I've ever used the feat, but it looks like fun.
> 
> Scotley




cool, just be sure to post the action in the play thread, since when I do the round "reports" I tend to just skim down the list there and check actions.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> cool, just be sure to post the action in the play thread, since when I do the round "reports" I tend to just skim down the list there and check actions.




Sounds good, I assume Larris is still gathering weapons and making his way to the kitchen this round.

Scotley


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 25, 2004)

Been a long, long day. I'll post the round in the morning.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 28, 2004)

*Moving right along*

Alright, unless anyone has an objection, I'm going to move things on to the next morning.  Casters, please note any changes to prepared spells here, Aeosians prepare with the dawn, shockingly enough.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2004)

I have good news and bad news. The good news is my wife gave birth to our son this afternoon. The bad news is my posting may be a little off for a few days. Orvallon, feel free to auto-pilot if I'm holding things up. I'm enjoying the frequent posts and I hope to keep up, but I do have a gamer in training to take care of. 

Scotley


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Jul 29, 2004)

Go with the standard spell list for Aidan today. Though before going to bed at night he did cast Cure Moderate Wounds on himself to get those HP back from being swarmed.


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 29, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have good news and bad news. The good news is my wife gave birth to our son this afternoon. The bad news is my posting may be a little off for a few days. Orvallon, feel free to auto-pilot if I'm holding things up. I'm enjoying the frequent posts and I hope to keep up, but I do have a gamer in training to take care of.
> 
> Scotley




Congratulations!  

No worries on the posting, if it gets slow, we'll just point Larris at the nearest evildoer and let 'er rip.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2004)

Orvallon said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> No worries on the posting, if it gets slow, we'll just point Larris at the nearest evildoer and let 'er rip.





Sounds like you've got Larris' personality down, thanks.

Scotley


----------



## Cryndo (Jul 29, 2004)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I have good news and bad news. The good news is my wife gave birth to our son this afternoon. The bad news is my posting may be a little off for a few days. Orvallon, feel free to auto-pilot if I'm holding things up. I'm enjoying the frequent posts and I hope to keep up, but I do have a gamer in training to take care of.
> 
> Scotley




Congratulations, Scotley!  Enjoy the time with your family.

As a side note about my real life, I've been very busy lately because my father had to go in for surgery to have a polyp removed.  Luckily the polyp was pre-cancerous and a full recovery is expected.  Unfortunately, that leaves me taking care of his insurance agency (I'm the only licensed agent other than my mother who's taking care of my dad).  My time is extremely limited, but I'm trying to keep up.  I'm hoping by this time next week that my dad will be back to work and I'll be able to be more active.

By the way, am I considered to be with everyone at the shrine or at the inn still?  Either way is fine.  I just didn't have time to respond to the "new morning" thread.

I guess I hijacked what was meant to be a congratulatory thread to Scotley.  Sorry about that and again congrats Scotley!


----------



## Orvallon (Jul 30, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Scotley!  Enjoy the time with your family.
> 
> As a side note about my real life, I've been very busy lately because my father had to go in for surgery to have a polyp removed.  Luckily the polyp was pre-cancerous and a full recovery is expected.  Unfortunately, that leaves me taking care of his insurance agency (I'm the only licensed agent other than my mother who's taking care of my dad).  My time is extremely limited, but I'm trying to keep up.  I'm hoping by this time next week that my dad will be back to work and I'll be able to be more active.
> 
> ...




I hope thngs go well for your father, and that his recovery is complete.  So far as the game is concerned, you are with the party, unless you don't want to be.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2004)

Cryndo said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Scotley!  Enjoy the time with your family.
> 
> As a side note about my real life, I've been very busy lately because my father had to go in for surgery to have a polyp removed.
> 
> I guess I hijacked what was meant to be a congratulatory thread to Scotley.  Sorry about that and again congrats Scotley!




Thanks Cryndo, I hope all goes well with your dad. We'll consider your post on topic since they both relate to hospitals.   

Scotley


----------

